# jaim91's typical diet



## jaim91 (Aug 3, 2004)

This is what I ate yesterday...

Breakfast:
Bowl of oatmeal (about 1 cup of the Peaches 'n' cream kind)
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 Tim Horton's cranberry blueberry muffin

Snack:
Second Cup Oatmeal Chocolate chip cookie
Protein Bites

Lunch:
Myoplex Lite Blueberry Cobbler Bar
1 cup Cookie Crisp cereal
1 Cup Capn' Crunch cereal
1 peach
100 g turkey breast

Dinner:
5 pieces of Domino's pizza
1 pop tar
1 low fat ice cream sandwich
1 Nature Valley bar
1 bowl Neapolitan ice cream

Late Snack:
100 g turkey breast on two pieces whole wheat bread


----------



## Akateros (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow. That's - um, that's a whole lot of junk you eat there.

You mentioned somewhere else that you'd had problems with disordered eating. How long ago was that? I'm curious, just from observing the hellalotta sugar you are eating.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

I like the looks of that dinner.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 3, 2004)

Dinner:
5 pieces of Domino's pizza


at least you're honest!  lmao


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

I think Jaim has said she cant gain weight.  If you look at her gallery she is very shall we say "skinny"  so If she can eat like that and not gain more power to her.


----------



## Akateros (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, not necessarily. There's still a whole lot of nutrient-containing items I'm not seeing there, and she's a growing girl. Not to mention, if she is currently enjoying a post-disorder metabolic zoom, I'm sorry to say that it may not last, and getting into the habit of eating a whole lot of calorically-dense and nutrient-poor foods is not going to serve her well in the long run.
(  Voice of Sad Experience speaking)


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Very true.  Her breakfast would have been very good if it had been old fashioned oats.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> Well, not necessarily. There's still a whole lot of nutrient-containing items I'm not seeing there, and she's a growing girl. Not to mention, if she is currently enjoying a post-disorder metabolic zoom, I'm sorry to say that it may not last, and getting into the habit of eating a whole lot of calorically-dense and nutrient-poor foods is not going to serve her well in the long run.
> (  Voice of Sad Experience speaking)


I concur!  I don't see anything wrong with her having some of the junk food because she truly does need to gain weight but she should concentrate on more balanced and nutritious meals.  She can get alot of calories from nuts, milk, eggs and beef as much as she can pizza.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh, but honestly if you could get away with eating pizza when ever you wanted.  You would certainly be doing it.  Im not gonna lie, I know I would.  but im not so blessed/cursed With her ridiculous metabolism.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

> Well, not necessarily. There's still a whole lot of nutrient-containing items I'm not seeing there, and she's a growing girl. Not to mention, if she is currently enjoying a post-disorder metabolic zoom, I'm sorry to say that it may not last, and getting into the habit of eating a whole lot of calorically-dense and nutrient-poor foods is not going to serve her well in the long run.
> (  Voice of Sad Experience speaking)



 Couldnt agree more. 

Jaim, although you do have a fast metabolism and hard time putting on weight, there are many calorie dense nutritious foods rather than resorting to processed junk.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks all for replying. 

Akateros - The eating disorder was from age 10 - 13. I am going to be 17 August 30, I don't think the "post-disoder metabolic zoom" applies here, but it's a thought. I'd like to know more when you say, "Voice of sad experience". If you're comfortable...do tell.

Jodi - I know this sounds weird, but I have found in the past that I get more full faster when I eat the nuts and the beef. I can have 2-3 HungryMan dinners, but put 6 ounces of grilled chicken in front of me and 1 tbsp of nuts and I can't finish it. 

Atherjen - What are the foods you're talking about? Does what I just said to Jodi make sense to you?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

jaim, yes that makes sense to me.. when I eat beef or nuts as well it fills me up much quicker. how  about peanut butter or other nut butters? those dont fill me up quite the same. or milk, lots of it. more whole eggs, whole wheat pasta and whole grain breads. homemade trail mix with lots of dried fruit..homemade muffins and cookies/protein bars (made healthy-check the recipes section). riccota or cottage cheese.. Im sure I can think of more..


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 4, 2004)

I also eat the way I do out of convinience. So, while they homemade trail mix is definitely something I'll be trying, there's no room in my diet for more whole eggs. And believe me, I abuse the homemade cookies priviledge


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

August 15
Breakfast:
1 whole wheat pita with Full fat peanut butter and jelly
1 cup maple and brown sugar oatmeal
1 plum
1 apple
1 Nutrigrain bar
2 cups Trix cereal with 2% milk
1 Apple cinnamon bagel with cream cheese

Lunch:
1 McChicken
1 Medium fries
1 Ice tea (sweetened)
1 Oreo McFlurry
1 package of Nibs
1 Myoplex Lite bar

Dinner:
6 oz. grilled salmon 
1 sandwich made with marshmallow fluff
1 bowl butterscotch ripple ice cream
1 Designer Whey protein shake.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 16, 2004)

Jaime, your diet is the shit!!!!  lol


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

lol...thanks trhawt. I know it's shit, but i don't know if it's THE shit.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't you care about your health?  I mean all that transfat and crap in your system.  It's one thing to not be able to gain weight but skinny people die of heart attacks too.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 16, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol...thanks trhawt. I know it's shit, but i don't know if it's THE shit.




Well, YOU ARE the shit, too, though.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi, I never thought of that. It's just that my mom still really scrutinizes my diet because of my history. So when I ask her if we can stop (mid-day) so I can wolf down a whopper or a happy meal, and I see her smile there, it's hard to deny myself. I know she thinks that if I get in the habit of doing the nuts/chicken breast/ egg whites/ homemade oatmeal, she'll think that I'll regress to the celery and diet coke diet of before...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

If your diet was consistant of chicen and oats and nuts and such I don't see how anyone could think you are regressing to your old ways.  Especially because you will need to eat a hell of alot more healthy food to get your calories in.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't mean to equate chicken breast and egg whites with celery and diet coke. But I was implying that both of those are things people use to get healthy (or thin..sometimes both). So, if my mom saw that I was trying really hard to eat healthy, then it would probably upset her a little more than to see me enjoying all the foods that "normal" teenagers enjoy.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 16, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> August 15
> Breakfast:
> 1 whole wheat pita with Full fat peanut butter and jelly
> 1 cup maple and brown sugar oatmeal
> ...



Hell, if I ate like this I'd be positively spherical!!!!!!!!!
I see "the next Lenda Murray" under your name jaim... not if you eat like this girlie.   
You are still young but if when you get a little older your metabolism starts to slow down as it does for most of us and you do in fact start to gain weight from your diet all you're going to be gaining is fat.  
Also, if and when that time comes you will have a hell of a time switching over to healthier eating choices.
You need to be eating way more nutritiously than you are, this is just a bunch of empty calories that's gonna dig you an early grave imo.
Have you considered seeking out a nutritionist to get you onto a healthy eating regimen?
I'm not saying don't have junk at all, hell I LOVE junk, but your diet looks like the reverse of mine whereas I have a cheat meal once a week it looks like you have a healthy meal once a week! (maybe!!)   
I just think you can do a lot better with a little guidance.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Brit Chick for your advice. I will hee dyour warnings for sure! The only nutritional advice I got, was when I was in the hospital. Now, my mom hasn't had the need to get me one. As a bodybuilding afficionado, I am aware of the toll that this diet will take on my body in the long run...if I continue it. I have enough resources (online and in "real life") that can get me into the good habits, when I'm ready (ie. An adult). But right now, I'm milking this metabolism surge for all it's worth. Can you really blame me?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 16, 2004)

With all the junk you're eating, what's with the low fat ice cream sandwich ?.. That's funny...  Don't want to overdo it I guess..


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 16, 2004)

i hope you can try to stop using your thinness as an excuse to eat so badly.  try to think about your HEALTH instead of the fact that you aren't getting fat eating the way you do.  c'mon jaim91 - you can do a lot better than this.  you owe it to your health.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for looking out for me nikegurl - I appreciate it.   But what I don't understand is that let's say that I stop eating this way the day I turn 18, and I start eating healthy. Normal person healthy...and one cheat meal a week. Will the shit I ate from age 15 - 18 affect the way I look? Or are you guys just making me aware of the fact that the bad habits could continue? What I mean is, are you anticipating that if I don't stop, I could continue this way and get fat because I wold be so used to eating that way? Or right now, I am screwing up my body? 

Spike - My mom is on a diet, so we have low fat foods in the house. And if you're ever tried Slimwich, you'd know they were kick ass.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2004)

P.S. For the time being, please remind me what's wrong with using my wt as an excuse? My friends/parents encourage me to do it.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> August 15
> Breakfast:
> 1 whole wheat pita with Full fat peanut butter and jelly
> 1 cup maple and brown sugar oatmeal
> ...



There is no way you can eat all that for breakfast


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> There is no way you can eat all that for breakfast


You have a good point. Unless she smokes a joint before breakfast..


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 17, 2004)

Sara and Spike, I can promise you that that was my breakfast on the 15. I was especially hungry that morning because I had my dairy queen early (around 7pm) rather than 10 - 11...so I had gone a while without eating....it's not always THAT much though. You're right.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm speechless


----------



## kvyd (Aug 17, 2004)

Im jealous.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 18, 2004)

Breakfast:
1 Nutrigrain
2 Breakfast pita
1 Tim Horton's Bueberry Muffin
1 Chocolate pop tart
1 cup peaches 'n' cream oatmeal
6 egg whites
1 Myoplex protein bar

Lunch:
1 Breaded Chicken sandwich at Burger king
1 medium fries
1 sweetened ice tea
1 milkshake
1 small bag of beef jerkey

Dinner:
Grilled Chicken breast
1 pop tart
1 protein cookie
1 Isoflex shake
1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich on a bagel
100 grams swiss cheese (big mistake)...  It should have been chedder
1 Oreo McFlurry


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

I dont even understand why you bother with protein shakes if your not going to eat balanced and healthy the rest of the time.....  

do you not understand the health risks associated w/ eating as you do long term? diabetes? clogged arteries? etc etc.


----------



## teeshsweet (Aug 18, 2004)

*Sorry about the mixup!*

I just found this thread...

I was concerned about your protein intake


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 20, 2004)

Atherjen - I eat the protein shakes after I workout in order to rebuild. I always have the shake and a simple carb of some sort. In regards to the long term effects, I asked a questions before, "But what I don't understand is that let's say that I stop eating this way the day I turn 18, and I start eating healthy. Normal person healthy...and one cheat meal a week. Will the shit I ate from age 15 - 18 affect the way I look? Or are you guys just making me aware of the future if the bad habits could continue? What I mean is, are you anticipating that if I don't stop, I could continue this way and get fat because I wold be so used to eating that way? Or right now, I am screwing up my body? "

Teesh - You would be surprised how much protein I get it. Oh...wait...is that what you were worried about? There's too much? I've already screwed up my liver when I trie d atuna, egg white, chicken breast diet and had to go on IV/ dialysis for 24 hours to flush myself out. My creatinine and urea were double that of a normal person.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2004)

i'm going to try one more time....

you were asking if your eating would affect the way you LOOK and asked about GETTING FAT if you continue eating this way....

what about getting SICK instead of getting FAT?  what about your body's HEALTH instead of your body's APPEARENCE?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Well said Hilary


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Why wait till you are 18? Your health is something that you should be concerned with at any age.  Some people have heart attacks as young as 16 years old....
I'm actually sort of shocked that you aren't overly concerned about your health and the long terms effects of diet, currently. Considering the fact that you had an eating disorder, that should give you more reason and motivation to eat healthier.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Atherjen - I eat the protein shakes after I workout in order to rebuild. I always have the shake and a simple carb of some sort. In regards to the long term effects, I asked a questions before, "But what I don't understand is that let's say that I stop eating this way the day I turn 18, and I start eating healthy. Normal person healthy...and one cheat meal a week. Will the shit I ate from age 15 - 18 affect the way I look? Or are you guys just making me aware of the future if the bad habits could continue? What I mean is, are you anticipating that if I don't stop, I could continue this way and get fat because I wold be so used to eating that way? Or right now, I am screwing up my body? "
> 
> Teesh - You would be surprised how much protein I get it. Oh...wait...is that what you were worried about? There's too much? I've already screwed up my liver when I trie d atuna, egg white, chicken breast diet and had to go on IV/ dialysis for 24 hours to flush myself out. My creatinine and urea were double that of a normal person.



All right personally I almost think that this diet is a joke and you're just trying to get a rise out of us.   
Anyways that being said doesn't your diet leave you feeling like shit?
I know if I go on a binge whether it's once a week or for several days post-contest I feel like hell!
Going back to your question of 'what if' the day you turn 18... chances are you won't 'suddenly' snap into a clean way of eating, for those of us who do eat healthy, eating clean isn't always a breeze even when you've been disciplined at it for years.
I don't have the answers for you as to 'how' exactly you are screwing up your body right now and 'how' it will effect you in the long term... no one can predict that.  Sure you may breeze through with no major side effects or you may develop some nasties along the way... why take the risk?!  
You also mentioned having screwed up your liver already from diet in the past... do you want to risk screwing yourself up again with the diet you are consuming now?
You need the help of a nutritionist because you obviously just don't get it... everyone here is just trying to steer you in the right direction.
Good luck.


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

All the girls here made it clear enough that I don't have anything to add..
Just change the habit now.. why wait till you turn 18??


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 20, 2004)

Maybe you can work backwards.. try 1 day of clean eating a week, then bump it to two, then 3 then 4 til eventually you get to only 1-2 cheat days a week.  A lot of skinny people can eat tons of junk, but again, their health is not in good shape.  Whilest I curse my slow metabo all the time, I am glad it helps me keep my eating in check because I cant eat what other people eat without getting fat, and I know that my healthier habits will lead me to a longer healthier life than my fast metabo counterparts


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 21, 2004)

Greek - Good point...It's worth a shot. Except I'm going to have to try one clean MEAL before I go for a clean day.

Nikegurl - I am not concerned about getting fat...at all. I am sorry if I gave you that impression. I just wanted to know if it was the habits that would get to me in the long run, or the food I'm consuming now. That's all. 

Britchick - lol. I don't post my diet for shits and giggles. That's actually what I ate on those days. It's a normal day for me.

sara - Why not change the habit now? Because I am a teenager and thus have the "I am invincible" mindset. So, while I have this metabolism, I chose to focus on the short term gain, long term pain method of eating (which I now realize has to change)


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

It is hard to stop eating junk food when that is what you're used to, but day by day it gets easier and easier.  I was just reading in Jenny's new journal that she now hates chocolate  So, you'd be surprised but the body does adapt and so does the mind and you will crave it less and less.


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> sara - Why not change the habit now? Because I am a teenager and thus have the "I am invincible" mindset. So, while I have this metabolism, I chose to focus on the short term gain, *long term pain method of eating (which I now realize has to change*)



Are you saying eating healthy considered to be "pain method of eating"??


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 22, 2004)

No...you didn't read the whole sentence. There's a phrase that goes "Short term pain, long term gain" and conversely "Short term gain, long terms pain". I was using the first one to state that right now, I feel I am doing something good, but I know it's not healthy in the long run. But sometime eating healthy is painful...or at least more painful emotionally and physically than eating junk all the time (for me)


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2004)

I know what ya mean Jaim91, eating junkfood kind of gives you that feeling or that mind set of "yes! I'm finally normal" and it gives everyone around you, that cares for you that exact same sense of happiness, cause they can see how happy you are. When I first had a piece of junk food, a piece of cake on my mom's birthday, she was so happy I thought she was gonna cry. The thing is, is that you haven't been eating like this for all your life, you lost out on a big part of your childhood because of the eating disorder that your never gonna get back, I know how hard it is not being able to go out with your friends for some pizza, or not being able to renting tons of movies and staying up late eating chips with your friends, or going to partys but having to leave right away cause watching everybody eat all the food was enough to make you throw up. Theres so much that you missed out on, so why punish yourself anymore? The fact that you had an eating disorder in the past and are now able to eat all that junk shows how much of a strong willed person you are and I admire people like that. But if your worried about your overall sense of health then yes start eating healthy but don't limit yourself to one cheat meal a week, eat a cheat meal everyday, hell you could have 2 a day if you wanted. You know whats healthy and whats not, just make sure the majority of what you eat is healthy food and you'll be fine, like I said before you punished yourself enough in the past, why punish yourself even more?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 22, 2004)

*"1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich on a bagel"*

-High five for Pb&J on a bagel! 

j/k 

I'm an engineer, and at work you *have to* go out to eat. There are suppliers who take out the customer before a meeting. It's a common and expected practice. That's vrey difficult for me, because I have trouble watching people eat, let alone having to interact with them during a meal. It actually makes me feel "angry". I guess I kind've view people who eat "anything" as ignorant. That's probably just my jealous side though. 

That' is one reason I could never live with my parents right now. Eating right just can't happen while you live at home. You *have* do your own shopping . That makes things difficult for us youngi'ns . It's amazing how somethings that seems so routine and normal to others, we manage to make so difficult. 

We may be young, but why not start now.  I used to NEED five cups of coffee a day.  I'm at the point where I dont need any extraordinary stimulants to keep me going throughout the day.   (except sometimes, the day after I burn too much energy in the gym  )


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2004)

I know what ya mean I always have to go shopping for my own set of groceries, my little brother and sisters eat ANYTHING they want, and to make thing worse we own our own Chinese/Canadian food/Pizza restaurant, and every night they want some sorta deep fried fat, god there still eating french fries and pizza at 12:00am it's disgusting. It kinda makes me mad that my parents would even allow it cause in the long run there gonna pay for it, they'll be like the typical overweight, health problemed person. My brother's already paying he's the size of a mini balloon


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 22, 2004)

Tom, while I do appreciate what you're saying...you just told me not to punish myself anyone for what I did in the past, but you're the one saying you get angry at your own siblings because you're jealous that they eat what they want. YOU CAN TOO!

Luke - I heart you! When you go out to your meetings, instead of getting angry, get even. Order a huge salad with lots of chicken. At most restaurants, salads come in huge portions (at least here in Canada), and maybe order low fat dressing on the side. Food shouldn't make you angry.

As they say in the hospital, "Live to eat, don't eat to live".


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 22, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Luke - I heart you! When you go out to your meetings, instead of getting angry, get even. Order a huge salad with lots of chicken.


That's what i usually do! 

but unfortunately, since the meal is on the other companies tab, they want to treat you to expensive stuff They pretty much order for you, and shove it in your face. The whole world is against me  Nothing wrong with a 64oz blackened new york! 

I heart ya too


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Eating right just can't happen while you live at home. You *have* do your own shopping . That makes things difficult for us youngi'ns . It's amazing how somethings that seems so routine and normal to others, we manage to make so difficult.
> 
> We may be young, but why not start now.  I used to NEED five cups of coffee a day.  I'm at the point where I dont need any extraordinary stimulants to keep me going throughout the day.   (except sometimes, the day after I burn too much energy in the gym  )



I live with my parents that eat the opposite as I eat.. It is hard, but you gotta make some sacrafices if you call it a sacrafice.. I actually enjoy what I'm eating now more than what I see my parents eating.. The only thing I don't like is measuring what I eat and I need to loosen up a little


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I live with my parents that eat the opposite as I eat.. It is hard, but you gotta make some sacrafices if you call it a sacrafice.. I actually enjoy what I'm eating now more than what I see my parents eating.. The only thing I don't like is measuring what I eat and I need to loosen up a little


 
MUCH agreed, it is difficult.  But it is especially difficult on a bulking diet , especially on a students budget.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Tom, while I do appreciate what you're saying...you just told me not to punish myself anyone for what I did in the past, but you're the one saying you get angry at your own siblings because you're jealous that they eat what they want. YOU CAN TOO!
> 
> Luke - I heart you! When you go out to your meetings, instead of getting angry, get even. Order a huge salad with lots of chicken. At most restaurants, salads come in huge portions (at least here in Canada), and maybe order low fat dressing on the side. Food shouldn't make you angry.
> 
> As they say in the hospital, "Live to eat, don't eat to live".


I never meant it like that, I meant I gte angry at my parents for buying all that crap for my siblings, they eat NO healthy food whatsoever, which I guess it's fine if the can handle the disadvantaghes of that when they get older. My parents should have taught me and my sibilngs healthy eating habits instead of "mmm this looks good *chomp*"


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes, and nutrition should be taught in school! From day one you hear "three meals a day".  It's amazing how important meal placement is!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 22, 2004)

*The Whole Concept*

Last time I checked overall health included dentistry and I can't imagine all the sugar content is doing your teeth any good. Even if I wasn't going to watch my food intake for weight related reasons I would still have to say the sugar does awful wonders on your teeth.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 22, 2004)

gotta love the tooth brush!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2004)

lol ya teeth are important too 
I think the biggest reason why bad nutrition is started so early is because junk food is a hell of alot cheaper than healthy food, which is bullshit, It should be the other way around. If healthy food was the cheaper one so many things would be fixed..


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 22, 2004)

I think the monitary issue just fits into general convienece.  Not everybody can prepare food.  I've met a couple girls that I wouldn't trust to operate a stove.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2004)

lmao ya same here, theres some pretty stupid blondes out there


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 22, 2004)

*Hate COOKING*

I hate cooking with a passion. Part of it is being single and the only one to cook for is yourself and I'm a picky eater. But I will definitely say I learned the basics to get by on a healthy diet. I work 70 hours a week, maintain my basic chores of living and hold down a vigorous training routine. I still _MAKE_ _TIME_ to prepare my food 3 days in advance. It leaves no room for me to BS myself why I shouldn't commit to healthy eating.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 23, 2004)

I know y'all are gonna be mad at me, but here is what I had yesterday: I'm sorry in advance!!!

Breakfast:
6 egg whites
2 egg/cheese omlette
2 bowls cinnamon toast crunch with 2% milk
100 grams cheddar cheese on a bagel
banana nut oatmeal

Snack:
2 Nature valley bars
1 breakfast pita

Lunch:
Marshmallow fluff on a bagel
1 medium mcDonald's fries

Dinner:
1 Small Domino's pizza
1 greek salad
1 Nestle Drumstick
1 Belgium waffle with vanilla ice cream on top 
1 plum


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 23, 2004)

meh I'm not mad, as I'm sure noone else is, we didn't expect ya to just all of a sudden start eating healthy, it's a change in your lifestyle, and breaking bad habits, of course it's gonna take you a while. Try doing this for today, for every bad thing you eat have a healthy food, like you have a medium friens at mcD's then go home and eat an apple. And if you find that hard then try for every 2 bad things you eat, eat 1 healthy food.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 23, 2004)

I seem to agree with previous commments that I think this journal is a possible joke to get a rise out of us. Even the junkiest of eaters that I know don't eat this way. So much for arteries.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 23, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I seem to agree with previous commments that I think this journal is a possible joke to get a rise out of us. Even the junkiest of eaters that I know don't eat this way. So much for arteries.


 
Well then you are very fortunate, because all my buddies start their day out with about 4 donuts.   And they have 1/2 the bf% that I have  .  And must be in 'decent' health since they wrestle for msu.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 23, 2004)

shutup - Britchik said the same thing, but I can assure, this is no joke. Nor is my health a laughing matter. If there is some way I could prove to you that everything I write down I actually eat, then I would. If you were a 5"7.5 and 115 lbs (with 7% bf) girl, you would eat like me too.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't get why people think this is a joke, I read on other threads people saying they go out and eat like 2015 calories in one sitting but yet why aren't they joking? some people are just extremely bless with a fast metabolism.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 23, 2004)

Although I am not as thin as you, I am also attempting to gain weight and size. I don't consume mass quantities of refined sugars and high grease/sodium products. If you want to gain quality weight just absorb large amounts of complex carbs and proteins. (pasta, yams, chicken, turkey, rice). You will gain alot of weight if you are doing no cardio and eating these foods in high quantities. Taking in the grease and processed sugars of your other choices is going to complicate your other health aspects.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 24, 2004)

As I've discussed before, and Tom has also mentioned in his posts, the foods you mentioned fill me up faster, so I can't have as much of them. 

I am not gaining weight on the diet I'm on. When I ate healthy, nothing. Yesterday, my doctor weighed me (my mom says I have to be 125 to play basketball for my high school this season), and I actually had to stuff waterbottles in my socks in order to make the numbers on the scale higher.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 24, 2004)

How tall are Ya?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 25, 2004)

5"7.5....not tall enough for the WNBA, but tall enough for a girl.

Yesterday's meal (Don't ask what happened...I had NO appetite)

Breakfast:
12 egg whites

Lunch:
3 cups of popcorn

Dinner:
Small pizza pizza
Protein shake
1 bag of Lay's regular chip
1 Nestle Drumstick


----------



## kvyd (Aug 25, 2004)

3 cups of unpopped pop or is that popped?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

I resent that blonde comment.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

I know what you are eating is not a joke however another thing to consider is that you don't eat enough protein.  No protein, No Muscle.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 25, 2004)

it really doesnt matter your height for ball its all about the passion. but size does matter in terms of muscle. youve gotta bulk up Jaim! I know, Im the manager of a basketbal team, I work with athletes both male and female all year.

yes, eating cabs like pasta and such will fill you up faster, but suck it up. eventually if you keep on training your appitite will increase. You are right, you do need to get bigger, so be patient, keep on training, and eat lots of HEALTHY food. You dont need to set yourself up for a heartattack at 30.

Good Luck

and if you need any bball tips, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> As I've discussed before, and Tom has also mentioned in his posts, the foods you mentioned fill me up faster, so I can't have as much of them.
> 
> I am not gaining weight on the diet I'm on. When I ate healthy, nothing. Yesterday, my doctor weighed me (my mom says I have to be 125 to play basketball for my high school this season), and I actually had to stuff waterbottles in my socks in order to make the numbers on the scale higher.


lol I think that's stupid, you should be able to play basketball no matter what weight you are, it's not like your trying to maintain your current weight, your mom should see the vast majority of what your eating and understand this. You shouldn't be punished for something you have no control over.



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I resent that blonde comment.


I was just saying it in general, lol I'm blonde too


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 26, 2004)

But when it comes to exercise, I'm not one of those people who can eat a lot or nothing, and then stay the same weight. Exercise = weight loss. That's what she's scared of. She wants me to be 125 to play in case I lose weight during the season. So, while it's understandable what she's doing...IT'S FUCKING HARD!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 26, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> If you were a 5"7.5 and 115 lbs (with 7% bf) girl, you would eat like me too.



wrong.  there are a lot of people who wouldn't.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 26, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But when it comes to exercise, I'm not one of those people who can eat a lot or nothing, and then stay the same weight. Exercise = weight loss. That's what she's scared of. She wants me to be 125 to play in case I lose weight during the season. So, while it's understandable what she's doing...IT'S FUCKING HARD!


Ya i can understand where she's coming from, but you could probably make some sorta deal with her, if you really wanna play basketball, say the days you play basketball just not do any cardio or anything that way it evens itself out.




			
				nikegurl said:
			
		

> wrong. there are a lot of people who wouldn't.


lol I'm guessing the majority of people WOULD eat like that if they had the same stats, and as for the other people that would eat healthy, they probably have those stats because they eat healthy. Alot of people would eat like that if they could get away with that, so the fact that she's actually trying to change around her diet for her overall health is great! cause lets face it not too many people would


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe I should try one of your daily meals for my refeed


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for defending me Tom...lol, but nikegurl has a bit of a point. During the basketball season, I don't work out at all, so that's not an issue. I get enough of a workout from playing, and I don't overexert myself. My next weighing is this Monday, and I feel like I'm going to have to tape weights to my legs...seriously.


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

Drink lots of water that would add at least 5 lbs


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 27, 2004)

ya thats what I'd do whenever I'd have to get weighed, I'd drink about 3L of water before going in there and it'd add a good 5-8 pounds.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 28, 2004)

Ya, but it also speeds up your heart rate. So when the dr. takes my blood pressure and sees that it's a lot higher than normal, it could give me more problems than just my weight...


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 28, 2004)

water speeds up your heart rate?..lol never knew that


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh ya, that's why when I was in the hospital, all the girls had a minimum amount of water to drink, and a maximum amount that they couldn't go over.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2004)

oh, it was the complete opposite for me I was hooked up to an I-V for 3 days cause I was so dehydrated and then after that I had to drink tons of water, they said if I didn't they'd put me back on the I-V


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 30, 2004)

That's what happened the second time. It was this past March, and they said that there was a buildup of toxins in my body because my kidneys had shut down. I later read in an article, that this is not uncommon for bodubuilders. They take in too much protein, they body's can't handle it, and they shut down. very scary stuff.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 1, 2004)

Breakfast:
1 Nutrigrain
2 Apple Cinnamon breakfast pitas
1 whole wheat bagel w/ 2 tbsp. chocolate/ peanut butter 
1 apple
1 bowl cinnamon toast crunch
1 cup 2% chocolate milk milk
1 chocolate chip Eggo waffle

Lunch:
100 grams pastrami
100 grams turkey
1 oatmeal raison cookie
1 giant chocolate chip cookie
1 Blueberry muffin
1 poppy seed bagel
1 nestle drumstick

Just got weighed...down 2 lbs. Mom's not happy. I give up. I don't fuckin care if she says I can't play ball, I'm going to play anyway. This is bullshit. I try too hard not to lose weight, but she doesn't see it. Will not eat like this ever again...it's a waste of my time and her money.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

just a suggestion, have you ever gotten tested for throid problems? If i remember correctly, my aunt has this problem, but it is an overactive throid, she loses weight, and has a hard time keeping her size... I think that is the just of it..


goodluck

and what type of ball drills would you like?


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 2, 2004)

I would take any...shooting, dribbling....thanks!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2004)

if you wanna gain weight look at this weird crap I saw at Wal Mart, it was like a protein thing that had like 2000 calories per serving...that'll defiently put on the weight..


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 2, 2004)

That's gross...it probably tastes like shit.

You need it too though Tom, lol.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow.. Tom_B and jaim91 could be twins.. I just saw your photo's. Are we having a contest to see who can be most emaciated..


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

Jaim, work on ballhandling.. that is one of the single most important things that coaches look for and players underestimate.

What position will you play? Id guess the 3? possibly 2? 

Work with 2 balls. dribbling, then putting one ball through the legs, while keeping the other going, get down low to the ground and dribble, stand up while continuing to dribble. Learn to do a crossover, then bring the ball behind your back. work on putting all of the moves you know together into a sequence.

as for shooting, make sure your mechanics are right, get a coach or someone to watch, I can't help you without making sure you are shooting properly. For drills, just shoot shoot shoot. Most of my players on off days are shooting at least 500 shots a day. during season, they get up at least 200. repetition is what makes a good shooter. work from all areas of the court. start from  just under the basket, and work your way out and around.

if you'd like more tips, just tell me and I will give you more indepth, Im not sure what exactly you are looking for.

hope this helps. just tell me what you are lookin for.. be specific if you want, i dont mind.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> That's gross...it probably tastes like shit.
> 
> You need it too though Tom, lol.


lmao or not! that stuff would be shit, my firend and I just sat there staring at it asking why the hell would soemone eat that..it's just gross..


			
				SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Wow.. Tom_B and jaim91 could be twins.. I just saw your photo's. Are we having a contest to see who can be most emaciated..


lol she far beats me there, she's alot thinner than me and she's got it worse off, I can at least gain weight, if I ate what she ate everyday, I'd be as fat as I was in elementary school and I'm never getting that big again, i'd shoot myself lol
Besdies apparently I donf't need to gain weight, some girl told me that today she said I was the perfect size and I really shouldn't gain weight, stupid bitch she she helped my self esteem


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 3, 2004)

You need it...trust. Everyone else here who are experts on health and fitness say you need to.

Emaciated is a harsh word. I prefer....thin. Ya, that gets the job done.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 3, 2004)

Lakergirl - I sent you a pm

Another thing....Tom and I have trouble seeing what we really look like. It's not like we can just look at a pic of ourselves and say, "Shit! I look like gross". That's why we have to rely on other people's input...


----------



## IanHUK (Sep 3, 2004)

ust looking at your diet is making me put weight on.

Maybe try some EAS Weight gain meal replacements instead of the Pizza.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2004)

lol I wouldn't care if I couldn't gain any weight, I would never eat anything like those weight gaining shakes..it's just so wrong and disgusting


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol I wouldn't care if I couldn't gain any weight, I would never eat anything like those weight gaining shakes..it's just so wrong and disgusting


If they serve their purpouse, why not?


----------



## IanHUK (Sep 3, 2004)

LoL - Surely it's better than eating pizza, even if it doesn't taste as good!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2004)

lol I don't know, I know the only way some people can gain weight is through stuff like that, but I just could never bring myself to eat 1 shake that has 2000 calories in it, I'd throw up...2 or 3 times


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 4, 2004)

Ya, it does taste pretty gross. And I actually like having that much food. I think my stomach has expanded as a result....ya, right. lol. No, but the weight gain shakes I don't think are so good for you, and by you I mean me.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 4, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> No, but the weight gain shakes I don't think are so good for you, and by you I mean me.



Says she whos last lunch consisted of:
100 grams pastrami
100 grams turkey
1 oatmeal raison cookie
1 giant chocolate chip cookie
1 Blueberry muffin
1 poppy seed bagel
1 nestle drumstick


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 4, 2004)

lol well if you don't wanna use those weight shakes do what I did for a year it'll put on alot of weight
wake up skip brekfast, go to school, some days skip lunch or have a huge amount of fries/poutine get home from school binge on everything in sight then go to sleep for 6 or so hours wake up, watch two hours of tv while binging on more fires/hamburgers/putine then go abck to sleep and wake up the next day ready fpor school


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 5, 2004)

lol...Tom, I know for sure that's not a good way to live. I have tried the skipping one meal a day thing to slow down my metabolism, but the hunger pains hurt too much...and all I did was end up losing weight. But thanks for the tip,


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2004)

lol no prob, just try to sleep alot that'll slow down your matabolism...god I had no life back then all my friends made fun of me for sleeping all day


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 5, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ya, it does taste pretty gross. And I actually like having that much food. I think my stomach has expanded as a result....ya, right. lol. No, but the weight gain shakes I don't think are so good for you, and by you I mean me.





			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> .Says she whos last lunch consisted of:
> 100 grams pastrami
> 100 grams turkey
> 1 oatmeal raison cookie
> ...


Curious. Why would you consider them not a good option, considering your present diet???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol I don't know, I know the only way some people can gain weight is through stuff like that, but I just could never bring myself to eat 1 shake that has 2000 calories in it, I'd throw up...2 or 3 times


Why would ANYONE consume 2000 cals in a meal?   
Moderation is the key to any diet sucess depending on goals. If one is consuming 6 meal/day @500 cals, simply reduce the amount of the weightgainer shake to get the required cals. But if one can consume whole(clean) food and get the same cals, that would be even better!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Sep 6, 2004)

i think you should eat a lot of chinese and italian food, then youll gain weight, hopefully, i dunno though cause if you cant gain weight off of mcdonalds i dont know what will work


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 6, 2004)

I can't access it that easily at school, and I hate leftovers.

I try to eat real food as much as possible, and so the weighgainer wouldn't be good and it tastes like shit. I'm already on one shake (the Isoflex/myoplex protein one), and I don't want any more. 

I played ball yesterday for 5 hours, and worked up quite an appetite. Unfortunately, I vomitted (BY ACCIDENT!) after. 

Dinner:
1 pizza bagel
1 chocolate  chip bagel
2 cinnmon buns (small)
1 nutrigrain
1 peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat
1 medium dairy queen ice cream
1 bowl butterscotch ripple ice cream
1 cup cinnamon toast crunch with 2% milk


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 6, 2004)

> I played ball yesterday for 5 hours, and worked up quite an appetite. Unfortunately, I vomitted (BY ACCIDENT!) after.


You don't just 'accidently' eat so much you throw up - there is a concious component to the whole process. You have to "LET" yourself go past the point of eating sensibly into the realms of all out binging.



Your excuses for why you eat the way you do (although I am not entirely convinced you eat like this anyway - or at least not everyday... Occasional binges yes, but not everyday) are getting old, and all of them are very 'childish'. These are not real 'reasons' as to why you can not gain weight and why you eat like you do - things such as "I hate left-overs" and "I am at school" and "I don't like that" are just things you are using to justifying your actions. Non of these are substantial enough to be mentally or physically stopping you from doing the sensible thing...

You are so paradoxical in your comments it is not funny - on one hand you say that you "are really trying to gain weight" but then you do things such as "putting weights in your shoes".... Your patterns of thoughts and behaivours wreak of someone who has serious pathological mental processes in terms of eating/exercise and weight.... 

Why don't you take a productive step in your life and decide to take responsibility for yourself and your actions? There is nothing to gain from staying a 'victim'... If you REALLY wanted to gain weight, and wanted to do it sensibly, it would happen...


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 7, 2004)

I was in the hospital for 40 days. Every day, I would have balanced, sensible, nutricious meals. IT DIDN'T HELP! I gained 3.5 lbs in the amoutn of time. And you weren't allowed to exercise on the unit, so I wasn't doing anything to burn calories. Both my input and my output were being monitored, so they knew I wasn't screwing around. I have never had any bulimic tendencies, and I'm not about to start now. I didn't feel sick while I was eating the food, it only took effect about 10 minutes after I finished. 

I don't know a lot of people 9adults) who like leftovers, and I do know a lot of people (adults) who have at least one food that they dispise and won't touch. Same with me. For the "I am at school" excuse, that was only in regards to the "Eat more Italian and Chinese food" comment. I can't because there's no restaurant near me. Only McDonald's and Pizza Pizza. 

I don't know where you get off analyzing me and seizing me up. If I could prove to you that I eat like this everyday, I would.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I was in the hospital for 40 days. Every day, I would have balanced, sensible, nutricious meals. IT DIDN'T HELP! I gained 3.5 lbs in the amoutn of time.


But you still gained the weight... That is better than you are doing now!! 

If what you are doing now is not working then you have to look at why and try to fix the problem. Eating copious amount of junk food and then throwing up is not going to get you anywhere...

Your need to realise that your health is a serious issue - the last thing you want to do is end up with long-term complications for your actions today. Diabetes, heart disease, stroke, osteoporosis and a multitude of other issues arise with this type of thing. You have to realise that, despite how you feel NOW, life when you are 30 is not going to be fun if you are constantly fighting ill-health.

These problems do not just occur in the over-weight and over-40's!

You would also have to know that eating like this is not going to be helping your basketball either - to be a good athlete you have to fuel your body so it runs efficiently. You are not doing that at the moment and I imagine your game will be suffering as a concequence.



> I have never had any bulimic tendencies, and I'm not about to start now. I didn't feel sick while I was eating the food, it only took effect about 10 minutes after I finished.


I don't buy it. You would HAVE to know that eating that amount of food, in a short period of time, soon after exercising, was not a good idea!! Just allowing yourself to do that is a 'binge' tendency. Even if you were starving you could have had a small meal and then, an hour later, followed it with another small meal.



> I don't know a lot of people 9adults) who like leftovers, and I do know a lot of people (adults) who have at least one food that they dispise and won't touch. Same with me. For the "I am at school" excuse, that was only in regards to the "Eat more Italian and Chinese food" comment. I can't because there's no restaurant near me. Only McDonald's and Pizza Pizza.


Maybe it is different in Australia but I don't know anyone who has a problem with left-overs. What is wrong with them? Just because you cooked something the night before doesn't mean it is still not good to eat the next day. Most of the 'pre-packaged' junk food you are eating was made a good few days prior to you eating it, so what is the difference?

Why not make yourself some meals to take with you to school - a big bowl of pasta with tuna, fat-free cheese, mixed beans, chopped walnuts and vegetables could easily add up to a few calories and would be far more nutritious than your current choices.  A milkshake with milk, yoghurt, fruit, natty PB, honey, protein powder and oats is also an option. Home made oat slice (oats, dried fruits, eggs etc) are great, easy to take and tasty.  There are so many better choices that you could make.

If you ate small, nutritious meals every 2 hrs you could gain weight. You just have be dedicated.



> I don't know where you get off analyzing me and seizing me up. If I could prove to you that I eat like this everyday, I would.


Sorry if I came off like that. But if you go back and read through your posts you can see some huge 'holes' in your arguements in regards to your current weight/health status and your current method of eating.

I was simply trying to point these out to you.

Also, I think the point is not to try to 'prove to me' that you are eating that crap, rather you need to try to prove to yourself that you can do the responsible thing and do the best thing by your health - that is, eat properly and gain weight...


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 11, 2004)

Breakfast:
6 egg whites
1/2 cup plain oatmeal

Snack:
Myoplex protein shake

Lunch:
100 grams turkey
1 fat free snack pac pudding
2 pieces whole wheat bread

Dinner:
3 oz. salmon
1 bowl ice cream
1 plum


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 11, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your need to realise that your health is a serious issue - the last thing you want to do is end up with long-term complications for your actions today. Diabetes, heart disease, stroke, osteoporosis and a multitude of other issues arise with this type of thing. You have to realise that, despite how you feel NOW, life when you are 30 is not going to be fun if you are constantly fighting ill-health.
> 
> These problems do not just occur in the over-weight and over-40's!...


Absolutely! Always keep long term repercussions in mind. Dont simply focus on the here and now and turn a blind eye to the comming future.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Maybe it is different in Australia but I don't know anyone who has a problem with left-overs. What is wrong with them? Just because you cooked something the night before doesn't mean it is still not good to eat the next day.


I have no problems in eating leftovers. They are a lot healthier than junk food.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 12, 2004)

Healthier, yes. Tastier, no. 

Yesterday was the first day of my "clean" diet. It was horrible. My mom kept telling me to eat more, and I felt sluggish. Not a great day overall. Lost 1 lb (maybe water weight) between yesterday and today. damn. 

I'm going to be in a commercial, and we're shooting Monday and Tuesday. I play basketball in the commercial both days from 9 - 8...I don't think the clean diet will give me the energy I need. I'm going to take lots of snack (and eat whatever the caterer brings) for short bursts of energy.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2004)

> Yesterday was the first day of my "clean" diet. It was horrible. My mom kept telling me to eat more, and I felt sluggish. Not a great day overall. Lost 1 lb (maybe water weight) between yesterday and today. damn.


Try to eat more - both in terms of quantity and frequency... You are not eating enough (not even for someone of your weight)! Don't go from one extreme to another to try to prove your point.

You do not have to eat competition style clean, just wholesome healthy foods. There is no need for them to be flavourless and boring.

Try something like:

Breakfast:
1 whole egg, 5 whites scrambled with mushrooms, spinach and black pepper
1/2 cup oatmeal topped with 1/2 cup blueberries and some fat-free natural yoghurt

Morning Tea: Power milkshake with
1 cup skim milk
1 banana
1 tub fat-free natural yoghurt
1 cup cottage cheese
1 tsp honey
1 tsp vanilla

Lunch:
Hot Baked Sweet potato (200g)
With 120g tuna or chicken, 2 Tbs Avocado, fat-free cheese
Topped with tomato, Mushrooms and other vegetables and chopped walnuts
An Apple

Afternoon Tea:
Two slices of Sprouted Bread topped with 1/2 cup cottage cheese and spread with 1 tbs Peanut Butter and sugar Free Jam
1 hard boiled egg

Dinner:
150g Baked Salmon
Lots of Vegetables drizzled with 1/2 tsp of olive oil

Dessert:
Low Fat Ice-cream or yoghurt mixed with some fat free cottage cheese topped with frozen berries and walnuts

If you need to eat more frequently than that then do. You need to judge how much you should eat...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree, you were sluggish because your calories were too low, not because of the clean foods.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2004)

If you really want to do this properly, here are some more examples of healthier 'mass gaining' diets:

A cleaner example of a diet, using a 40:40:20 split at 2500 cals (250g carbs, 250g protein, 55g fat) and 6 meals (about 400 - 450 cals/meal):

7:00 - 520 cals, 70g carbs, 40g protein, 8g fat
3/4 cup oatmeal (220 cals, 37g carbs, 8g protein, 4g fat)
serving of optimum (120 cals, 30g protein)
1 tbs flaxseeds (60 cals, 4g carbs, 2g protein, 4g fat)
1 banana (120 cals, 30g carbs)

10:00 - 476 cals, 58g carbs, 49g protein, 6.5g fat
1 cup basmatti rice (216 cals, 45 carbs, 5g protein, 2g fat)
5 oz steamed chicken breast (200 cals, 40g protein, 4.5g fat)
6 oz steamed broccoli (60 cals, 13g carbs, 4g protein)

13:00 - 450 cals, 56g carbs, 52g protein, 3g fat
5 oz Tuna (170 cals, 40g protein, 1g fat) 
1 cup pearl barley (190 cals, 44g carbs, 4g protein, 1g fat)
1 cup skim milk (90 cals, 12g carbs, 8g protein, 1g fat)

16.00 - 430 cals, 38g carbs, 41g protein, 11g fat 
2 whole eggs (140 cals, 12g protein 10g fat)
6 egg whites (72 cals, 18g protein)
2 slice rye toast (160 cals, 30g carbs, 7g protein, 1g fat)
1 cup mixed vegetables (60 cals, 8g carbs, 4g protein)

19:00 - 410 cals, 18g carbs, 43g protein, 19.5g fat
5 oz Salmon (210 cals, 35g protein, 7.5g fat)
2 cups steamed vegetables (110 cals, 18g carbs, 8g protein, 1g fat)
1/2 tbs olive oil (90 cals, 10g fat)

21:00 - 340 cals, 7g carbs, 37g protein, 18g fat
1 cup cottage cheese (160 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein, 2g fat)
1 oz walnuts (180 cals, 1g carbs, 7g protein, 16g fat)

Totals:
2630 cals
247g carbs
260g protein
66g fat


Breakfast - 
1 cup Oatmeal (320 cal), 
1 cup skim milk (88 cal) 
omlette made with 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites (170 cal).
Total = 580 cal, approx 40g protein

Mid morning - 
Shake with 1 cup skim milk, 1 tub yoghurt, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein powder. 
Total = 520 cal (depending on powder), protein = 55g (depends on powder)

Lunch - 
4 slices of dense grainy bread with 200g tuna or salmon, 
some salad
Total = about 540 cal (about 50g protein)

Afternoon 
- 60g almonds/nuts, 
2 whole hardboiled eggs, 
1 apple
Total = 500 cal (about 24g protein)

Dinner 
- 200g lean meat, 
3/4 cup of legumes (lentils/chickpeas etc), 
vegetables
Total = about 500 cal (depends on veges and legumes picked), about 60g protein (depends on legumes picked)

Pre-bed 
- Dessert type thing with 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 or 3 tablespoons of yoghurt, some crushed nuts (30g) or nut paste (about 1.5 tablespoons worth) and some fresh berries (about 100g)
Total = about 450 cal, and about 35g protein.

That is a really rough diet but is about 3100 cal (give or take) and about 260g protein, fats roughly 65g


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, but because of school, I can't eat at 10 or 4. And I'm sleeping by 10 pm, so that leaves 11 pm out of the question. I will try to eat more todat because I'll be playing basketball for 11 hours. I wasn't eat a little to prove a point, I did it because I wasn't so hungry, and I wanted to try to eat only clean foods.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but because of school, I can't eat at 10 or 4. And I'm sleeping by 10 pm, so that leaves 11 pm out of the question. I will try to eat more todat because I'll be playing basketball for 11 hours. I wasn't eat a little to prove a point, I did it because I wasn't so hungry, and I wanted to try to eat only clean foods.


Well, that was only an example, you don't have to follow the times 

Now - can you *drink* in class? I am sure that they will not stop you from drinking, even if you grabbed a drink BETWEEN your classes - it takes no time to quickly down a glass or two of liquid (all of 30 seconds I'd imagine)!!

So, take a BIG flask full of a power shake - full of fruit, yoghurt, milk, cottage cheese, protein powder, honey and what ever else you want to put in it, then sip on that throughout the day. It would be easy for you to clock up a few healthy calories from doing this!

eg:
250ml Milk (120 cals - 16g carbs, 12g protein)
250ml Yoghurt (~250 cals, 35g carbs, 25g protein - depending on brand)
1 large banana (120 cals, 30g carbs)
1 cup blueberries (80 cals, 18g carbs, 1g protein)
1 cup 1% cottage cheese (~160 cals, 6g carbs, 28g protein, 2g fat)
1 tbs honey (65 cals, 17g carbs)
1 scoop protein powder (~100 cals, 25g protein)

TOTAL = 900 cals, 122g carbs, 90g protein and 3 or 4g fat!

That is a substantial amount of food - if you add onto that:

*A good breakfast:*
3/4 cup steel cut oats (380 cals, 69g carbs, 12.5g protein, 6.5g fat)
1 tbs ground flax (60 cals, 4g carbs, 2g protein, 4g fat)
Omlette of 1 whole egg and 6 egg whites with mushrooms (160 odd cals, 28g protein, 5g fat)

TOTAL = 600 cals, ~75g carbs, 43g protein, 15.5g fat

*A decent lunch:*
1 med 250g raw sweet potato - baked (220 cals, 50g carbs, 5g protein) 
topped with -
120g tuna (130 cals, 30g protein, 1g fat)
1 oz shredded low fat cheese (60 cals, 8g protein, 2g fat)
1 cup vegetables like mushies, tomato etc (25 odd cals)
2 tbs avocado (60 cals, 6g fat)
A medium apple (70 cals, 17g carbs)

TOTAL = 500 odd cals, ~ 75g carbs, 45g protein, 10g fat

*An afternoon snack*
1 serving of Jens Blueberry pancakes (368 cal, 50g carbs, 17g protein, 13 g fat)
Topped with 1/2 cup cottage cheese (80 cals, 3g carbs, 14g protein, 1g fat)
SF jam (negligable cals)
and 1 tbs peanut butter (120 cals, 3g carbs, 4g protein, 9g fat)

TOTAL = 568 cals, 56g carbs, 35g protein, 23g fat

*And a healthy dinner*
5 oz Salmon (210 cals, 35g protein, 7.5g fat)
500g steamed vegetables (100 odd cals, 18g carbs, 6g protein, 1g fat)
1/2 tbs olive oil (90 cals, 10g fat)

TOTALS = 410 cals, 18g carbs, 43g protein, 19.5g fat

And that gives you roughly:
3000 cals, 350g carbs, 250g protein, 70g fat (46.5% carbs, 33.5% protein, 20% fats)


If you need even more calories than that, take a small baggie of dried fruit and nuts to school with you and snack on that throughout the day - I am sure you could keep it in your pocket and grab some when no-one was looking!

If you don't like the foods I picked, then substitute for foods you like (eg: rice or chick-peas for the sweet potato, chicken for the tuna, eggs for the salmon....)

You CAN get enough calories this way - and I bet you could put on weight from it, you just have to do it properly and make a real effort!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow Emma these are fantastic ideas and meals.   Jaim, you won't get better advice than this


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 14, 2004)

Breakfast:

Oatmeal/egg white blueberry pancakes
2 whole eggs
1 glass 2% milk
1 bowl capn' crunch cereal

Lunch:
Roast beef
Mashed potatoes
Jumbo shrimp
3 oatmeal raison cookies
1 piece of chocolate cheesecake

Snack:
cheese on crackers
1 kit kat bars

Dinner:
1 meatball sub
1 myoplex bar
1 chocolate chip cookie

Snack:
1 bowl of ice cream
1 bag of cereal (fruit loops and frosted flakes)


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 14, 2004)

i tried...i hate healthy tasting food.. it's not sweet enough. I can put up with it though. I am going to give this a try for a week and see how it works. Will let you know...


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 27, 2004)

Breakfast:
2 eggs
3 egg whites
1 cup oatmeal

Lunch:
2 slices pizza
half a cucumber
celery
jello
box of smarties

Dinner:
3 slices pizza
half a dairy queen treatzza pizza
nature valley bars
peanut butter m and m's
yogurt
giant chocolate chip cookie

am i getting better? that's like what, 2800 cals in total??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 28, 2004)

> am i getting better?


Only three meals, two of which consisted of pizza and crap with not much quality protein, carbs or healthy fats... Oh yeah - that is heaps better... 

Come on.




> that's like what, 2800 cals in total??


Hard to say with no actual quantities on half the foods you listed...



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Breakfast:
> 2 eggs
> 3 egg whites
> 1 cup oatmeal


This is good. Add some fruit or yoghurt as well and it would be better. You could have a shake with yoghurt, milk, fruit and honey.



> Lunch:
> 2 slices pizza
> half a cucumber
> celery
> ...


Remove everything but the cucumber and celery.
Add some good, quality protein. If you can not gain on chicken or fish then use lean red meats such as beef, lamb or something similar. Add some quality carbs as well. Rice, barley, sweet potato. If you can not do that what about wholemeal pasta?? That is better than pizza and smarties. Alternatively, make your own pizza with LOTS of quality toppings.

Dairy is highly anabolic so add lots of this as well. Drink up. A handful of nuts would also be a good addition.

Now add 3 more meals of similar foods.



> Dinner:
> 3 slices pizza
> half a dairy queen treatzza pizza
> nature valley bars
> ...


Add something similar to your last 4 meals.


Repeat.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Emma-Leigh has some great advice!  I think I need for her to put a diet together for me!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Jaim, it's looks like you just need to listen and follow direction.  Many people are willing to help you, but we can't do it all.....it's all Y.O.U!

What time do you get up in the morning and when do you go to bed?  What classes will allow you to "snack" or "drink" and what time do they start?

Also, muscle isn't going to "build" itself.  Do you lift weights?  Low rep high weight is what you should do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

*Here's My Food List*

Jaim - This is my food list.  It allows me to have freedom of choice.  You can use this list in many dif. ways.  If you have any questions, please hit me up.

Also, if you want to add more to it....it's yours.  Select what you can tolerate and leave the junk off it.

Thanks,
Babs


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 28, 2004)

But like I stated in my other post, I need bodyfat...desperately.


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

if you need bodyfat desperately you need more protein and complex carbs


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but because of school, I can't eat at 10 or 4. And I'm sleeping by 10 pm, so that leaves 11 pm out of the question. I will try to eat more todat because I'll be playing basketball for 11 hours. I wasn't eat a little to prove a point, I did it because I wasn't so hungry, and I wanted to try to eat only clean foods.



Don't worry about class.  I eat in class plenty.  I don't really care.  I just bust out the tupperware and start munching.  About half the time I will bring a protein bar for convenience sake, but I don't hesitate to throw down a full meal if necessary.  

If you want to gain weight, then you can always eat more.  There is a simple formula for gaining weight.  If you aren't gaining weight at the current caloric intake, then increase that intake by 10%, wait a couple weeks, check your progress, and repeat if necessary.  I don't care what your weight is.  This method cannot fail.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 29, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But like I stated in my other post, I need bodyfat...desperately.



Jaim - you do not have to eat crap to gain BF. All this will do is make you unhealthy. You have to eat sensibly, but eat more.

If you are a 'true ecto' then you are going to have to eat a ecto diet - which should consist of lots of good complex carbohydrates (2.5 x BW at the least - and up to 4g per pound could be needed), a fair amount of good proteins (1.5 x BW is enough) and a good dose of healthy fats (0.4g/pound at the least, with up to 0.5-0.6g/pound ok).

Typical ecto's need to think about thinks such as rice, oats, wholemeal pasta, sweet potatos, red meats, eggs, dairy, fruit, nuts and oils.

Start your day off with a HUGE breakfast - 
1 c oats
1 tbs linseeds or nuts or nut better
1 banana
0.5 c yoghurt
1 c Milk
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites

And continue it from there - EAT every few hours! And eat good, wholesome meals that will give you quality nutrients to grow. I laid out some examples above, or you could just make up a whole heap of beef-oatmeal patties and chow down on those!

Drink your calories as well - What about the shake suggestion I made?

Snack on nuts and dried fruits during the day.

You can do it....


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Jaim  There's some great advice here for you! When I was in High School I would go to the bathroom and fix myself a protein shake and then eat a fruit. There are ALWAYS opportunities, it's all about you choosing to find them  I feel sorry for Emma here becuase she's giving you all this time trying to help you, but you don't really listen 
I know how hard it is to struggle with inner demons after struggling with an eating disorder, it takes years to get over it. This junk won't do anything for your health. There are so many GREAT tasting healthy foods, and you can spice them up with high calorie things too you lucky thing  
There really are a lot of things you could bring to school! Nuts, protein bar, fruit, shakes, LOTS of things. If there's a will there's a way


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Jaim - I'm sorry but I have to say this.  If you don't like it, I'm sorry....and I'll delete this post after you've read it.

it's plain and simple.

You have to really want this in order to make it happen.  There has got to be passion and desire from within YOURSELF to achieve.  You are your only set back and I personally don't see you making it because all I see from you is excuses (I can't do this because of school, etc..)  Emma has been providing meal plan after meal plan and you STILL insist on eating $h1t food!  If you don't listen, everyone is wasting their time with you and you're wasting theres.  Now if you're truly interested and have the desire within to achieve this goal (which doesn't come easy) you can do but don't waste our time if you're not going to cooperate.  Everything has been layed out.  Pick a plan and follow it!!!  Like Jenny said....make your shake in the restroom and drink it!!!!  Sacrifice!!!!!!!!

Have you even joined a gym?  Muscle isn't just going to create itself.

Good luck I'm out!


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 29, 2004)

I go to the gym 3 times a week (cardio + weight training on the same day), play basketball 6 days a week (3 games, 3 practices) , plyometric program 5 days a week, and pushups/crunches 4 x per week.

Breakfast:
1 c oats
1 banana
1 cup yogurt
1 c Milk
3 whole eggs + 6 egg whites

Lunch:
Celery
Cucumber
Diet Coke
McChicken (I had to)
Large Fries
Giant chocolate chip cookie
1/2 cup almonds (better..?)

Dinner:
600 grams broiled chicken
1 cup brown rice
1 large dairy queen
1 nutrigrain
1 nature valley
1 defrosted salmon steak


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But like I stated in my other post, I need bodyfat...desperately.


NOONE needs bodyfat at the expense of clogged arteries and a host of other problems. I know you are trying jiam, but you need to try harder.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

*..*

..





			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> I go to the gym 3 times a week (cardio + weight training on the same day), play basketball 6 days a week (3 games, 3 practices) , plyometric program 5 days a week, and pushups/crunches 4 x per week.
> 
> Breakfast:
> 1 c oats
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

why no food between breakfast and lunch....and again nothing between lunch and dinner?  This is where you can put your shakes.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> NOONE needs bodyfat at the expense of clogged arteries and a host of other problems. I know you are trying jiam, but you need to try harder.




EXACTLY!!!!!!!!

Why is this so hard for some people to understand?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2004)

Well her bodyfat is at 8%, isn't that really low for a girl? I know what she means about being constantly cold, I can't go outside for lunch anymore fbecause winters coming up, I tried to one day and was shaking uncontrolably with my teeth clanking together, my friends just looked at me and asked if I was alright, I said, we need to go inside, now. I was still pretty cold inside adns til shaking a little but not as bad, this is the only reason I hate having low bodyfat%

Jaim you said your eating about 2500 calories now right? Then increase those calories by 1000 and work on gaining two pounds a week, that way you can add some good old muscle, while at bodyfat at the same time.
Try to eat the majority of clean food, nobody should expect you to start eating completly clean after you've already developed you lifestyle, but at the same time you got to relize what your doing to your body, and you *have* to get out of the cycle eventually.
Start following Emma's diet plans, and if you feel like you want to still have that dairy queen at the end of the day, then do it, but always remember what your doing to your body by eating that stuff.
like I said you need to really work on eating clean, but noone should be expecting you to do it overnight, anyways good luck with your goals  I know if you set your mind on this and really really want it you can do it!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> like I said you need to really work on eating clean, but noone should be expecting you to do it overnight,


  
You have some GREAT advice from emma on dieting above. Work with it. As tom explained, noone can change overnight. As well i wouldnt recommended anyone to flip over and change overnight. But you need to work at it as it wont work out by itself.

Try changing ONE meal to a healthy meal at a time, if you can. and one more the next week and so on.

My personal belif is that if anyone _really_ wants to achieve something, *they will make the time and put in the effort*. All else are just lame a$$ excuses because they are not genuinly intrested. So be it your diet, playing basketball or going on a date. This principle works EVERYTHING  in life. 

Take your basketball. You are not forced to play. You seem to LOVE playing it. and hence put in the time and effort into it. So why not put a real effort into your diet?

Your diet will help sustain a healthy body and a healthy body will help you play basketball better and lead a healthy life.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

You guys, she's been juggling this since Feb of this year.  I think she's had plenty of time to "adjust."  I remember her very first post in the competition threads......

do you guys really think she needs more time to "adjust?"  It's been atleast 10 months now.  

I'll just say....procrastination will get no one no where quick!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You guys, she's been juggling this since Feb of this year.  I think she's had plenty of time to "adjust."  I remember her very first post in the competition threads......
> 
> do you guys really think she needs more time to "adjust?"  It's been atleast 10 months now.
> 
> I'll just say....procrastination will get no one no where quick!!!


I agree with you BabsieGirl. i remember her post with the pics as well.

Sometimes even though a person knows something, realisation of the gravity of it sinks in when you hear someone else say the same thing. She is aware of what she needs to do. She is just not doing it. why? i havent come across a valid reason so far. 'the food is not sweet enough' or 'i cant eat in school'..etc. are nothing but excuses.

Yep. Procrastination will not get anyone anywhere. IMO, it is the lack of desire/interest to put in the time and effort into a task. Which seems to be jaim's diet situation presently.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Well put!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2004)

yes she's been like this for a while, she just hasn't been putting forth as much effort as she should have been, she liked the way her life was going can you blame her? But now i think Jaim's finally relizing the side effects of everything she's been doing and really wants to do smothing about it but she can't allow her self. You have ot remember she had an Eating Disorder in the past, do you guys have any idea how great it feels to eat junk food without having ot worry about throwing it up afterwards, just complete guilt free food after going through something like that? I don't care how many doctors can tell you "your cured! your fine!" it stays with you forever, you always have that voice in the back of your head telling you stuff that you know is not true, but you can't comprehend that fact (sorry thats the best way I can explain it) so I persoanlly think that when Jaim eats that stuff she feels she has more control over that voice, and more control over her life. Maybe I'm completly wrong and maybe she jsut dosen't even hear that voice  only she can tell us. But I think in the past she said she wanted to gain wreight, but deep down she really didn't care, but now she really wants to do this, and with some dertermination she'll get there.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> You have ot remember she had an Eating Disorder in the past, do you guys have any idea how great it feels to eat junk food without having ot worry about throwing it up afterwards, just complete guilt free food after going through something like that? I don't care how many doctors can tell you "your cured! your fine!" it stays with you forever, you always have that voice in the back of your head telling you stuff that you know is not true, but you can't comprehend that fact (sorry thats the best way I can explain it)



Sorry to 'burst your bubble' Tom, but what Babsie Girl is saying about Jamie's lack of action is true.

Jamie can either pull her finger out and help herself, or choose to remain a 'victim of her past' and stagnate. Life is about choice. Everyone has the ability to change themselves - it is just a matter of if you are strong enough to stand up and take responsibility for your actions. Strong enough to say 'enough is enough. I am not weak and I refuse to be so'.

I understand that you are sympathetic with her in terms of having a similar past. Eating disorders are horrible things - They consume your life and they distroy your image of self, your relationships, your ability to live a normal life and your outlook on the world in general. But they are also one of the mental illnesses that respond to behavioural therapy. That is - with a strong enough desire, you can make yourself healthy. Sure, you have residual mental 'scaring' (just as when you recover from any illness) and you may (some people recover completely) have those 'voices', but these should not provide you with an excuse as to why you can not succeed in life. They should be the fuel that constantly feeds your desire to keep pushing yourself towards recovery!

As I stated before - it is all about shifting your thinking from that on a 'victim' to that of someone who is wanting to, and willing to, 'fix' themselves.  That is: If you want something to change - you have to change something... She has not done this.

Jamie is not willing to do this. She has FAILED to see this as opportunity to better herself. She does not want to take responsibility for herself or her life. She wants to continue to be 'different', to be 'a victim'... She is not in control at all - she is completely OUT of control. 

Shas not changed her behaviour in over 9 months of advice. Do you really think that, if she was actually 'trying', that this would occur?? She is fooling herself. She wants to believe she is 'trying' so she can continue to avoid any responsibility for how she is.... Sorry - it may hurt, but that is the truth. 


So Jamie - Ask yourself what you actually want in life. If you are happy in how you are then own it. Confess. Just say you do not what to change. But don't pretend you are actually trying when you are not.

If you do actually want to become a productive induvidual then take up the challange. See if you are strong enough. Personally, I am not sure you are ready.

But I challange you - prove me wrong.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry to 'burst your bubble' Tom, but what Babsie Girl is saying about Jamie's lack of action is true.
> 
> Jamie can either pull her finger out and help herself, or choose to remain a 'victim of her past' and stagnate. Life is about choice. Everyone has the ability to change themselves - it is just a matter of if you are strong enough to stand up and take responsibility for your actions. Strong enough to say 'enough is enough. I am not weak and I refuse to be so'.
> 
> ...


I didn't know she has admitted to an eating disorder in the past.  My gut tells me that she still is.  She just switched from Bulemia to Anorexia.  It is very common.  I suffered from it from the time I was 12 until I was 24.  She is not really eating all of this stuff all of the time.  There is just no FREAKING way.  She looks very sick.  
Jamie, you really need some help and I am willing to try to help you, but you have to want it.  So please dont lie about what you are eating,. I used to do the exact the same thing.  
Please don't take these words as an attack but rather as a reality that only you can eventually control.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I didn't know she has admitted to an eating disorder in the past.  My gut tells me that she still is..... She is not really eating all of this stuff all of the time.  There is just no FREAKING way.



I said the exact thing to her a few pages back.... (posts no 114 and 116).


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry to 'burst your bubble' Tom, but what Babsie Girl is saying about Jamie's lack of action is true.
> 
> Jamie can either pull her finger out and help herself, or choose to remain a 'victim of her past' and stagnate. Life is about choice. Everyone has the ability to change themselves - it is just a matter of if you are strong enough to stand up and take responsibility for your actions. Strong enough to say 'enough is enough. I am not weak and I refuse to be so'.
> 
> ...


I completly agree with you Emma, I know she hasn't been tryin, there are tons of ways around her excuses but she isn't making an effort.
Your right I am sympathetic for Jaim, and I know it must be hard for her to change her ways, but I agree with you guys more, she *needs* to change her ways. I think she just dosen't want it badly enough, if she did then she would be able to accomplish it.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I didn't know she has admitted to an eating disorder in the past. My gut tells me that she still is. She just switched from Bulemia to Anorexia. It is very common. I suffered from it from the time I was 12 until I was 24. She is not really eating all of this stuff all of the time. There is just no FREAKING way. She looks very sick.
> Jamie, you really need some help and I am willing to try to help you, but you have to want it. So please dont lie about what you are eating,. I used to do the exact the same thing.
> Please don't take these words as an attack but rather as a reality that only you can eventually control.


hmmmm i don't think she's buliemic , but only she can answer it I guess.
From my talks with her, I just don't get that feeling and I hope I'm not wrong.

She also goes to the doctors to get weighed, so would they do other tests on her such as heart rate and stuff wwhile she's there? And if she is buliemic, waouldn't those be messed up and her dostors/family would be able to guess what was going on.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

I was never bulimic, and I am presently not anorexic. I have people/friends/family who watch me pack it in. Take for example the girl at McDonald's who kept looking at me from behind the counter after I ordered 2 mcFlurry's and proceeded to finish both of them. None of you know what you're talking about when it comes to eating disorders. Out of control now? i don't think so. Our of control is when you convince yourself that water and celery and the only two foods you can eat, and everything else will kill you. Literally kill you. To reverse that way of thinking, and tell yourself that everything else (all the other foods that I was avoiding) are what's going to keep me alive, is the epitome of in control. There's nothing to control anymore though...I let nature take it's course. If I have a craving for something, I eat it. I know longer "eat to live", I "live to eat", and that was the best decision I ever made. I hope one day, you guys can do that same. Remember when you were a kid, and all you wanted was ice cream for breakfast, lunch and pizza for dinner? 

1 cup oats
Omlette of 1 whole egg and 6 egg whites with red peppers

200 grams sliced turkey
1 can tuna 
2 oz low fat jalapeno cheese 
1 apple
1 pear

1 protein bar
1 peanut butter and jam sandwich
1 litre chocolate milk

8 oz. yogurt

5 oz Salmon 
500g steamed vegetables 
1 large dairy queen


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2004)

Jaim, I never asserted that you continue to have an eating disorder.  I don't necessarily think that you do.  However, I do believe that you aren't trying hard enough to put on the weight that you claim to want.  It's really not that hard to put on the weight.  All you have to do is eat more food, period.  If you don't gain weight, then eat more food still.  Repeat this process until you gain weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Out of control now? i don't think so. Our of control is when you convince yourself that water and celery and the only two foods you can eat, and everything else will kill you. Literally kill you. To reverse that way of thinking, and tell yourself that everything else (all the other foods that I was avoiding) are what's going to keep me alive, is the epitome of in control.


A regular junk food diet is an out of control diet as is a water and celery diet. Neither helps make a healthy body which makes them extreme out of control diets.

Nobody is saying that you should reduce the volume of food that you are eating to celery and water. You are being encouraged to eat. All we are saying is try and stick to healthier options.

'The food is not sweet enough' or 'i cant eat because of school' or 'i dont lifke leftovers and so i eat fast food'...etc are not valid reasons to eat the way you presently do.



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> There's nothing to control anymore though...I let nature take it's course.


IMO, nature is allowed to take its course for things which one cannot control. Things that can be controlled are the persons responsibility.



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> If I have a craving for something, I eat it. I know longer "eat to live", I "live to eat", and that was the best decision I ever made.


I have to disagree with you here. One must 'eat to live' that is *eat * adequate healty food in order to *live * a happy and healthy life. NOT 'live to eat' which means staying alive for the sole purpouse of shovelling down almost anything and everything edible down their pie-hole.



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> I hope one day, you guys can do that same.


Presently i 'eat to live' as i want a healthy body. I eat want i want but not whatever i want, whenever i want. I hope you see the difference that i am trying to point out.

You DONT have to be old and/or obese to have heart problems and/or other health issues.

You DONT want to be trapped in a sick and unhealthy body.

BTW, the above diet is looking better than most of those in the past.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> All you have to do is eat more food, period.  If you don't gain weight, then eat more food still.  Repeat this process until you gain weight.


She is eating. Which is a good thing. It is WHAT she is eating to put on weight which is the issue.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

_"1 cup oats_
_Omlette of 1 whole egg and 6 egg whites with red peppers_

_200 grams sliced turkey_
_1 can tuna _
_2 oz low fat jalapeno cheese _
_1 apple_
_1 pear_

_1 protein bar_
_1 peanut butter and jam sandwich_
_1 litre chocolate milk_

_8 oz. yogurt_

_5 oz Salmon _
_500g steamed vegetables _
_1 large dairy queen"_

Come on Jaim  you eat 4200 cal's a day and weigh 110lbs? Maybe you have a tape worm 


Food NameServingsServing SizeCalsFatCarbProt Oats cup 6071110326 Turkey, NFS cup, diced, cookedoz, boneless, cookedoz, boneless, raw (yield after cooking)cubic inch, boneless, cookedmedium slice (approx 3" x 2" x 1/4")thick slice (approx 3" x 2" x 3/8")thin slice (approx 3" x 2" x 1/8")Quantity not specified 43320059 Apple, raw cup, NFScup, quartered or choppedcup, slicedoz, with skin, yieldscrabapplelarge (3-1/4" dia) (approx 2 per lb)medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)ringslicesmall (2-1/2" dia) (approx 4 per lb)thin sliceQuantity not specified 740190 Pear, raw cup, sliced or cubedoz yieldslarge pear (approx 2 per lb)medium pear (approx 2-1/2 per lb)slicesmall pear (approx 3 per lb)Quantity not specified 971251 Sauce, NESTLE, QUE BUENO Jalapeno Cheese Sauce, ready-to-serve packageservingcup 1639154 Peanut butter and jelly sandwich sandwichQuantity not specified 331154211 Yogurt, plain, whole milk cup (8 fl oz)8 oz containerQuantity not specified 1508119 Salmon, smoked cup, cooked, flakedoz, bonelesscubic inch, boneless, cookedpieceQuantity not specified 1666026 Ice cream, NFS cuplarge scoopmedium scoopslicesmall scoopQuantity not specified 628337611 Vegetables, mixed, frozen, cooked, boiled, drained, without salt package (10 oz) yieldscup 26816013 Pepper, sweet, red, raw cup, NFScup, choppedcup, slicedoz, raw, yieldslarge (2.25 per pound, approx 3-3/4"...medium (approx 2-3/4" long, 2-1/2" dia)ring (3" dia, 1/4" thick)small (5 per pound)Quantity not specified 12030 Protein supplement, powdered Shaklee packettablespoons (1 oz) 1730048 Egg, white only, cooked cupwhiteQuantity not specified 990221 Tuna, canned, water pack cup, NFScup, solid or chunks, drainedozcan (12.5 to 13 oz), drainedcan (6.5 oz), drainedQuantity not specified 1601035 Milk, chocolate, NFS cupfl ozQuantity not specified 8323410332*Totals **4193* *139**460**295*

*source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 4193 
Fat:139 1254 31% Sat:63 566 14% Poly:20 183 5% Mono:45 404 10%Carbs:460 1615 40% Fiber:56 0 0%
Protein:295 1180 29%
Alcohol:0 0 0%


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2004)

Jaim, I don't understand why you keep a journal here if you don't listen to anything people tell you


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

The diet i just posted is one that emma-leigh gave me. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

That 4100 was yesterday, it was the 'first day of the rest of my life'....emma-leigh gave me that plan (minus the 1 litre of chocolate milk...that was a personal touch). I weighed myself this morning, and I'm still 110. I didn't think it was going to make a difference right away. the mickey d's would have, but not this. I'm going to try for real now. maybe there will be a physical difference in appearance right away, maye not. but i'm going to try.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> maybe there will be a physical difference in appearance right away, maye not. .



Give it time.   


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> but i'm going to try.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

a litre of choc milk is alittle over 800 cals'  

And don't think the DQ helped either 

besides that, it looked like a wonderful day for a 180lbs male


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hmmmm i don't think she's buliemic , but only she can answer it I guess.
> From my talks with her, I just don't get that feeling and I hope I'm not wrong.
> 
> She also goes to the doctors to get weighed, so would they do other tests on her such as heart rate and stuff wwhile she's there? And if she is buliemic, waouldn't those be messed up and her dostors/family would be able to guess what was going on.


Tom, I said that I believe she is Anorexic.  And hiding it form your friends and family?  EASY, I did it for YEARS.  I was great at manipulating people and lyingt to them about "how I just can't seem to gain weight and I eat all of this stuff" just like in her fictional diets she posts.  Your stomach can only hold so much food and if she did eat all of that her stomach would pooch out at least a little.  in all of her pics her stomach sinks in and her hip bones stick way out.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom and I have discussed the distended belly we both get after eating the excessive amounts. I don't know who you think you are by accusing me of posting "ficticious diets". They're real. I take my pics in the morning. If you want, I'll take one in the evening after I finish my food.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Tom, I said that I believe she is Anorexic. And hiding it form your friends and family? EASY, I did it for YEARS. I was great at manipulating people and lyingt to them about "how I just can't seem to gain weight and I eat all of this stuff" just like in her fictional diets she posts. Your stomach can only hold so much food and if she did eat all of that her stomach would pooch out at least a little. in all of her pics her stomach sinks in and her hip bones stick way out.


She was anorexic in the past and in your other post you change you believe she just changed over , so I thought you meant buleimic.
I know how easy it is hiding it from people, I'm very good at mulipating people too, I had the doctors think I was perfectly healthy and it was my mom that was carzy and needed help, but I couldn't hide it after my heart reate came back saying I was on the verge of a heart attack.
her diet is not fictious, you don't read the pms we send back and forth, I remember when she did eat that 4200 calories she said she was extremyl bloated and ws retaining alot of water weight and asked how long it'll take before it leaves (since that week I went on a complete binge since I lost weight and had the same bloat)
yes my stomach is always poochy after I eat my meals, then after I say go for a walk or do some sort of exercise it goes back down, I'm sure its the same for her considering she lifts weights 3x a week, does cardio 3x a week, and does basketball 6x a week.
You people need ot stop ragging on her saying she still has an eating disorder, I'm sorry but thats the one thing that still incrediably pisses me off, is after I started eating and stuff my mom and doctor thought I was still anorexic because I wouldn't let them weigh me, if they wanted an anorexic on their hands again, I was more than willing to giive it to them, its basically saying all the progress I've made is worthless and bull shit, and I'm sure Jaim feel the same way.

Lets all just start on a new clean slate, forget about the past, and all the bickering. Jaim go back and look at Emma's diet she posted (espically since's she's very knowledgeably in this feild) and goe through each meal and figure out what problems are stoping you from eating this much food at that period  of time, post your problems and I'm sure If everyone puts there heads together we can come up with a couple of solutions. Then follow the plan for a week and at the end of the week tell us your gains (if any) and we'll adjust it from there. Simple as that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

Take a pic of you digesting each bite instead


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Tom and I have discussed the distended belly we both get after eating the excessive amounts. I don't know who you think you are by accusing me of posting "ficticious diets". They're real. I take my pics in the morning. If you want, I'll take one in the evening after I finish my food.


Jaime, I apologize if I am wrong, and I hope I am.  I just know what the disease looks like.  I hope that you will take the advice that yo get from this forum and I wish you well in your goals.  But I do have a question......Were you ever anorexic?


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

I was...from grade 6-8. Look at your own picture. Your hands look like claws *with bones jutting out), and a protruding hip bone. Is this something you're proud of? I'm sure you can't change your bone structure, I can't change mine either.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

Listen guys, I missed out on three years of what should have been the most important years of my childhood, because I took on adult concerns (my weight, my body, etc.). I want to get those years back. That's what you don't understand... I don't want to grow up yet. Life still owes me three lost years. I know it's bad for me, which is why I'm going to try my hardest to stop, but I want to eat the way a kid eats; candy, junk, the whole nine yards. It's been said, "While we're children, we're in a rush to grow up. And when we're grown up, we long to be children". I grew up before i had to. so for those who say I'm not a victim, i say...reevaluate


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> You people need ot stop ragging on her saying she still has an eating disorder,


Tom, from what i read and understood, nobody is accusing jiam of an eating disorder. 

She IS being encouraged to eat. All we are trying to say is eat clean and wisely. There is no point in trying to improve bodyfat by eating junk food everyday and ending up with a new set of problems. Do you agree with jiams reasons, that i mentioned above, for her junk food diet?

Jeanie suspected that she was anorexic as i guess she thought she spotted the signs in her diet and pics as Jeanie has experience in being anorexic in the past. Anyway jiam has clarified that she is NOT anorexic and is willing to give healthy eating a try. So hopefully she will make good progress.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Listen guys, I missed out on three years of what should have been the most important years of my childhood, because I took on adult concerns (my weight, my body, etc.). I want to get those years back. That's what you don't understand... I don't want to grow up yet. Life still owes me three lost years. I know it's bad for me, which is why I'm going to try my hardest to stop, but I want to eat the way a kid eats; candy, junk, the whole nine yards. It's been said, "While we're children, we're in a rush to grow up. And when we're grown up, we long to be children". I grew up before i had to. so for those who say I'm not a victim, i say...reevaluate


Jiam, thats fine. If you want to enjoy yourself as a kid since you missed out, i say go ahead. But IMO, that is not justification to eat junk everyday for almost every meal as you have been doing in the past. If you feel like eating some junk food to satisfy a craving once a while, go ahead. I feel that is fine. Others might disagree with me. But so long as you are doing it in moderation, i dont see too much of a problem. Just dont overdo it.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I was...from grade 6-8. *Look at your own picture. Your hands look like claws *with bones jutting out), and a protruding hip bone*. Is this something you're proud of? I'm sure you can't change your bone structure, I can't change mine either.


So you were anorexic as I thought,. I hate to tell you or call you out but there is *no way in hell that you could have been anorexic if you could already eat this much and not gain weight....Jamie it makes no sense! *

There is a huge difference here sweetie.  This is not what I look like all of the time.  This is what bodybuilding is about.  You build MUSCLE, then get really lean to show off the muscle that you work so hard to get.  If you notice this (my bones on my hands) in me and find it so unattractive then why are you trying to do bodybuilding contests?  BTW, I think you are seeing my obliques, not my hip bones.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 1 cup oats
> Omlette of 1 whole egg and 6 egg whites with red peppers
> 
> 200 grams sliced turkey
> ...


Ok - What the?? This is nothing like the diet I posted for you?? Who are you trying to kid? The diet was MUCH BETTER than what you have been doing lately, but the diet I posted that comes closest to what you ate is this one:

_SHAKE DURING THE DAY:
250ml Milk (120 cals - 16g carbs, 12g protein)
250ml Yoghurt (~250 cals, 35g carbs, 25g protein - depending on brand)
1 large banana (120 cals, 30g carbs)
1 cup blueberries (80 cals, 18g carbs, 1g protein)
1 cup 1% cottage cheese (~160 cals, 6g carbs, 28g protein, 2g fat)
1 tbs honey (65 cals, 17g carbs)
1 scoop protein powder (~100 cals, 25g protein)
TOTAL = 900 cals, 122g carbs, 90g protein and 3 or 4g fat!

ADDED TO:
A good breakfast:
3/4 cup steel cut oats (380 cals, 69g carbs, 12.5g protein, 6.5g fat)
1 tbs ground flax (60 cals, 4g carbs, 2g protein, 4g fat)
Omlette of 1 whole egg and 6 egg whites with mushrooms (160 odd cals, 28g protein, 5g fat)
TOTAL = 600 cals, ~75g carbs, 43g protein, 15.5g fat

A decent lunch:
1 med 250g raw sweet potato - baked (220 cals, 50g carbs, 5g protein) 
topped with -
120g tuna (130 cals, 30g protein, 1g fat)
1 oz shredded low fat cheese (60 cals, 8g protein, 2g fat)
1 cup vegetables like mushies, tomato etc (25 odd cals)
2 tbs avocado (60 cals, 6g fat)
A medium apple (70 cals, 17g carbs)
TOTAL = 500 odd cals, ~ 75g carbs, 45g protein, 10g fat

An afternoon snack
1 serving of Jens Blueberry pancakes (368 cal, 50g carbs, 17g protein, 13g fat)
Topped with 1/2 cup cottage cheese (80 cals, 3g carbs, 14g protein, 1g fat)
SF jam (negligable cals)
and 1 tbs peanut butter (120 cals, 3g carbs, 4g protein, 9g fat)
TOTAL = 568 cals, 56g carbs, 35g protein, 23g fat

And a healthy dinner
5 oz Salmon (210 cals, 35g protein, 7.5g fat)
500g steamed vegetables (100 odd cals, 18g carbs, 6g protein, 1g fat)
1/2 tbs olive oil (90 cals, 10g fat)
TOTALS = 410 cals, 18g carbs, 43g protein, 19.5g fat

And that gives you roughly:
3000 cals, 350g carbs, 250g protein, 70g fat (46.5% carbs, 33.5% protein, 20% fats)_

and this looks nothing like what you just did. 

I admire your 'baby steps in the right direction' but don't say you are 'following my diet' when you didn't. There is not enough good startchy carbs, not enough healthy fats, too much saturated fats and too many sugars in the diet you just posted. 

Add carbs to your lunch and add more healthy fats to your day too. Then snack on roasted chick-peas or soy-nuts, walnuts, tubs of cottage cheese with oats, blueberries and cinnamon added, hard boiled eggs or cartons of skim milk in between meals if you are not getting enough calories and dump the chocolate milk and protein bars.



> Listen guys, I missed out on three years of what should have been the most important years of my childhood, because I took on adult concerns (my weight, my body, etc.). I want to get those years back. That's what you don't understand... I don't want to grow up yet. Life still owes me three lost years.


 Ok. This is where you still need to get some perspective and take some responsibility. Life does not 'owe you' anything. Yes you suffered big time in the past, and yes you were only young at the time. But you need to acknowledge that is the past and, sorry if this is harsh, but you have to 'suck it up and move on'. 

Life is crap sometimes. You have to deal with it in a mature way otherwise you will never progress positively.



> I know it's bad for me, which is why I'm going to try my hardest to stop, but I want to eat the way a kid eats; candy, junk, the whole nine yards.


That is crap. You have a 'warped' sense of what kids should eat. Kids should not eat that crap either. Have you seen the current statistics on childhood heart disease, diabetes, obesity and even deaths associated with the current lifestyle of modern western youth?

If you want to eat this stuff then have a 'cheat day' once a week when you can endulge in all these things. But do not make them the staples of your diet. 



> I grew up before i had to. so for those who say I'm not a victim, i say...reevaluate


Why do you want to be a victim? What do you ever gain from this? I am asking you seriously? Why do you even consider yourself as a victim?? 

What you are currently living is the 'remnants of your past'. You do not want to hear it but you are still sick. You are still allowing your eating disorder to control your life and your thoughts. I know you do not think it is the case - but read back through your posts. It is 'the reason' why you are (as you put it above) 'the victim'. It is the reason why you are angry and bitter and it is the reason why you fail to rise to the challange of your present situation, take the bull by the horns, and fight for your future...

Jaim - please... I am very willing to help you, but you have to help yourself. We can not change you - it has to come from a deep burning desire for you to get better.

As I said before - Challange yourself... See what you are really made of... Can't you taste the satisfaction of making it? Doesn't the idea of testing your boundries give you goose-bumps?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> yes she's been like this for a while, she just hasn't been putting forth as much effort as she should have been, she liked the way her life was going can you blame her? But now i think Jaim's finally relizing the side effects of everything she's been doing and really wants to do smothing about it but she can't allow her self. You have ot remember she had an Eating Disorder in the past, do you guys have any idea how great it feels to eat junk food without having ot worry about throwing it up afterwards, just complete guilt free food after going through something like that? I don't care how many doctors can tell you "your cured! your fine!" it stays with you forever, you always have that voice in the back of your head telling you stuff that you know is not true, but you can't comprehend that fact (sorry thats the best way I can explain it) so I persoanlly think that when Jaim eats that stuff she feels she has more control over that voice, and more control over her life. Maybe I'm completly wrong and maybe she jsut dosen't even hear that voice  only she can tell us. But I think in the past she said she wanted to gain wreight, but deep down she really didn't care, but now she really wants to do this, and with some dertermination she'll get there.




Blah blah blah....What?  Stop trying to defend her.  I honestly think she feeds on this.  Let her go and lets see what happens to her.  Stop making up excuses for her.  This is plain and simple...she flat out needs to make a decision and stick with it. Either she wants this and is willing to sacrice, or she doesn't.  If she doesn't, she needs to stop asking people if she's comp ready and seek help...professionally.  NO offense Jaimie....I'm just calling it as I see it.

Jaimie you can do this.  You have plenty of support here.  You're about to lose all the support you have if you don't chose to listen.  Suck it up sister and get on the building wagon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 30, 2004)

Jaimie, take a picture of yourself and print a picture of a figure competitor.  Set them side by side.  The next time you ask the question, "Am I ready?" look at those two pictures and compare the definition.  It should also open your eyes.  Not everyones physique will be the same however, you can at least get a general idea.

I did the same thing when I was getting ready for my comp.  I even practiced hitting the poses most of the professional used, etc....  Practice, time and dedication will get you where you want in life.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tom, from what i read and understood, nobody is accusing jiam of an eating disorder.


Actually they were accusing her of still having an eating disorder and lying about everything she eats etc.. but it's been cleared up now.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> She IS being encouraged to eat. All we are trying to say is eat clean and wisely. There is no point in trying to improve bodyfat by eating junk food everyday and ending up with a new set of problems. Do you agree with jiams reasons, that i mentioned above, for her junk food diet?


I agree to a certain degree with her junk food, I complelty understand where she's coming from, how empowering it is to completly let yourself self go and indulge in the food that you once would have literally killed yourself if they came near your lips, I myself have done whats she's doing in the past, I did it for a complete week, before relizing that what I was doing was not healthy, and I felt like crap the entire time. I'm not saying Jaim needs to completly stop eating junk, but I think she should eat X amount of calories of clean food, then if she's got a sweet tooth craving go with it, it certainly ins't gonna hurt her and what her goals are, if she can do that, then it is certainly an accomplishment. Do you guys even know what a kid our age eats on a daily basis? she's no differnet than a regular kid our age right now, and that's what she wants to feel like, you have to understand that, but at the same time she has to understand that it will catch up on her. So if she eats a majority of clean food, and if she wants some junk food then go right on ahead and eat it, it's all about finding a happy medium.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Jeanie suspected that she was anorexic as i guess she thought she spotted the signs in her diet and pics as Jeanie has experience in being anorexic in the past. Anyway jiam has clarified that she is NOT anorexic and is willing to give healthy eating a try. So hopefully she will make good progress.


I know Jaim will make good progress, I have no doubt in my mind


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - What the?? This is nothing like the diet I posted for you?? Who are you trying to kid? The diet was MUCH BETTER than what you have been doing lately, but the diet I posted that comes closest to what you ate is this one:
> 
> _SHAKE DURING THE DAY:_
> _250ml Milk (120 cals - 16g carbs, 12g protein)_
> ...


_
This is defintly a great meal plan Emma, Jaim can you go through this and see if there are any problems (such as you have practice, or school, or uou can't get that type of food) and We can go through them all and fix em, one by one  . Then if you want any sweets that day, go ahead and eat those too._




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok. This is where you still need to get some perspective and take some responsibility. Life does not 'owe you' anything. Yes you suffered big time in the past, and yes you were only young at the time. But you need to acknowledge that is the past and, sorry if this is harsh, but you have to 'suck it up and move on'.
> 
> Life is crap sometimes. You have to deal with it in a mature way otherwise you will never progress positively.


She's not wrong in wanting the time back, but that's waht it is time, something oyu can't have back, so she's trying to make up for it. I personally think that if she follows a majority of a clean and healthy ddiet, having some treats everyday will not affect her health that greatly, and it still gives her a feeling she's making up for lost time.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is crap. You have a 'warped' sense of what kids should eat. Kids should not eat that crap either. Have you seen the current statistics on childhood heart disease, diabetes, obesity and even deaths associated with the current lifestyle of modern western youth?
> 
> If you want to eat this stuff then have a 'cheat day' once a week when you can endulge in all these things. But do not make them the staples of your diet.


Yes kids shouldn't eat that stuff, but they do  . Why have a cheat day, can't she just eat some everyday, so long as the staples of her diet are healthy foods. All it will really do is help her gain that extra fat she wants.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why do you want to be a victim? What do you ever gain from this? I am asking you seriously? Why do you even consider yourself as a victim??
> 
> What you are currently living is the 'remnants of your past'. You do not want to hear it but you are still sick. You are still allowing your eating disorder to control your life and your thoughts. I know you do not think it is the case - but read back through your posts. It is 'the reason' why you are (as you put it above) 'the victim'. It is the reason why you are angry and bitter and it is the reason why you fail to rise to the challange of your present situation, take the bull by the horns, and fight for your future...
> 
> ...


Eating Disorders always affect the rest of your lives, one way or another, whether it be in a good sense (looking back and relizing going through that experience made you a better stronger person, and made you change yourself for the best) or in a negative sense (Whether you look back on your experience and hate yourself for it, and you never allow yourself a normal life). I think Jaims caught in the middle, She has enough will power to say that she has beat her eating disorder and she allows her self the food, but it's gotten to the point where she feels she needs to eat it in order to feel empowered over her past, and to please her family and friends, she jsut wants to be a normal girl.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> So you were anorexic as I thought,. I hate to tell you or call you out but there is *no way in hell that you could have been anorexic if you could already eat this much and not gain weight....Jamie it makes no sense! *


 

How does it not make sense? you do relize that eatig disorders are not soely developed because people start to gain weight and want to lose it? there are numerous reasons why people devlope eating disorders, whether it be that there depressed, they hate how people treat them and feel that food is the only aspect that they can control in their life etc..
So it *does* make sense.



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> There is a huge difference here sweetie. This is not what I look like all of the time. This is what bodybuilding is about. You build MUSCLE, then get really lean to show off the muscle that you work so hard to get. If you notice this (my bones on my hands) in me and find it so unattractive then why are you trying to do bodybuilding contests? BTW, I think you are seeing my obliques, not my hip bones.


I think all that Jaim meant was that you were telling her she looked sick because her hip bones stuck out etc. and that she can't control the size her bones are, I'mt he same way, my rib cage is quite large and my hip bones are pointy so they alwayst end to stick out a little.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah....What? Stop trying to defend her. I honestly think she feeds on this.


I hope to god she feeds on what I'm saying to her, I'm one of few people that aren't constantly bitching at her about how wrong and disgusting she looks. How would your motivation be if someone was constanly telling her that all she is doing is making excuses and isn't doin ganyhting right, which is all your doing. I'm sorry but you don't understand how hard jaim is trying, so I hope to god she's fedding off what I'm telling her, cause what else does she have for motivation? Your constant nagging about her lack of action, when she's out there everyday trying her hardest.



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Let her go and lets see what happens to her. Stop making up excuses for her. This is plain and simple...she flat out needs to make a decision and stick with it. Either she wants this and is willing to sacrice, or she doesn't. If she doesn't, she needs to stop asking people if she's comp ready and seek help...professionally. NO offense Jaimie....I'm just calling it as I see it.


Trust me she wants this, more than you know. It's not plain and simple sure she could start eating completly clean but what would her family think? After eating all that junk then all of a sudden she stops? I'ms ure they'll start thinking somethings wrong and will cause alot of unneeded grief. I know when I had my first piece of cake on my mom's birthday she nearly cried. She isn't just eating all that stuff for herself. That's why I see no harm in her eating treats everday as long as her diet is mainly based on healthy nutrient dense foods. 
If she didn't want the help she wouldn't be asking if she was comp ready, she obviously wants to be able to compete, but she needs some help in order ot get to that point which is why were here, not to nag and critisize her.



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Jaimie you can do this. You have plenty of support here. You're about to lose all the support you have if you don't chose to listen. Suck it up sister and get on the building wagon.


She'll never lose all her support, if you don't have the patience or understand this certain situation then maybe it would be a good thing if she lost your support. I don't care how long it's been, she's been trying that entire time, maybe not from your perspective, but from someone that knows her she's been fighting alot of inner demons and she's ready to take that next step.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> She is eating. Which is a good thing. It is WHAT she is eating to put on weight which is the issue.



It is a good thing she is eating, but she isn't eating enough.  If she isn't gaining weight, then she isn't eating enough.  I don't care if she eats 5,000 calories per day.  If she isn't gaining weight, then she isn't eating enough food.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2004)

"no way in hell that you could have been anorexic if you could already eat this much and not gain weight....Jamie it makes no sense! " - jeanie - i never tried eating this much until recently. but i'm eating it now and not gaining.

"why do you want to be the victim? life doesn't owe you anything" - emma-leigh. first of all, i followed your meal plan as best as i could yesterday. secondly, what does life owe me? fuck you. you know nothing about me. life owes me a father, for one. a mother free from chronic depression and worry for me, 3 of my most formative years, a relationship with my brother and sister, and a grandfather who died in the Holocaust. SAY TO MY FACE I'M NOT OWED ANYTHING!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> first of all, i followed your meal plan as best as i could yesterday.


And I said that it was better... But that it still needs work. Just because you made improvements doesn't mean that there still is not a lot of room for more.



> secondly, what does life owe me? fuck you. you know nothing about me. life owes me a father, for one. a mother free from chronic depression and worry for me, 3 of my most formative years, a relationship with my brother and sister, and a grandfather who died in the Holocaust. SAY TO MY FACE I'M NOT OWED ANYTHING!



I would say it to your face if I could - but I can't. So I will just say it again: LIFE DOES NOT OWE YOU ANYTHING. 

And I will repeat: LIFE OWES YOU CRAP ALL.

Just because you have had a dodgy run in life doesn't give you an excuse for anything. I am sorry but it doesn't. That is just self-endulgent, juvenille, histrionic crap.  Bad things happen - Deal with it. Use it as fuel to IMPROVE YOUR LIFE - not as a reason for why you can't.

See Jamie - You fail to grasp the concept that your *life is what you make of it.* Any individual who *has the mental capacity to reason* will always be able to make choices about the direction of their life. *You have a choice.*

Either you CHOOSE to stay bitter and to be nasty and spiteful and hateful... and you stagnate and wollow in self-pity and self-hatred... And you cry about how 'life did you wrong' and how 'you are the victim' and you spend your life half-living in the past never learning, never moving on and never achieving anything because 'you had a bad start'...

Or you choice to say - "To hell with that. I am BETTER than all that crap and I am a going to get on with it". And you take the opportunity to advance in life - to better yourself, your health, your situation. You can choose to take it as an opportunity to escape the crap and to build something for yourself - CREATE A LIFE AND A FUTURE FOR YOURSELF - something you can be proud of and something that you deserve.

Why don't you help yourself? No one is going to do it for you:

YOU ARE YOUR LIFE - SO YOU DAMN WELL OWE IT TO YOURSELF!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Life still owes me three lost years.


Sorry Jaim, but I have horrible news.  Life doesn't owe you anything and it wont give you anything back.  You have to find out what it is you want and TAKE IT!  If what you want is to have a healthy diet and excersize knowledge, you're on the right site.  Outside of that, I"m not sure what you'd expect from these people.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 31, 2004)

okay it's getting way too catty in here  (sorry to anyone I said something rude too) we all just need to cool down 
Jaim we'll just take it step by step, go through the diet Emma set up and tell us if theres any problems in it such as you can't eat at the specific time, or your mom won't buy that certain food etc. And we'll work it out. Not saying that's all you have to eat, you can still eat some junk, if your craving it then eat it, just so long as the majority of your diet is clean foods, I think you can have some treats in there that'll help you reach your goals.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

G'mornin Jaim, What ya gonna eat today


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 31, 2004)

Breakfast:
one banana
one cup yogurt
one cup minute oats
2 eggs
3 egg whites

lunch:
one tuna sanwich on whole wheat
1 cup broccoli
1/2 cucumber
vanilla coke
one cup of corn nibblets
200 grams turkey

dinner:
5 oz. salmon
5 oz. chicken
one peanut butter sandwich


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2004)

Diet looking real clean now.  How many calories did you eat?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 1, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Breakfast:
> one banana
> one cup yogurt
> one cup minute oats
> ...


Looks good!



> lunch:
> one tuna sanwich on whole wheat
> 1 cup broccoli
> 1/2 cucumber
> ...


Could have had some more *quality carbs* in this meal.. Some healthy fats would have been good too. Also, too much protein in the one meal - you are wasting it by eating it all in one sitting like this.

At your weight you want to aim for about 180g of protein (~ 1.5g per pound) and you should try to spread that evenly through the day (you could aim for 6 meals, 30g per meal).

Try adding some more meals during the day - even if it is home-made shakes or snacking on things such as walnuts, hard-boiled eggs, tubs of cottage cheese or yoghurt etc.



> dinner:
> 5 oz. salmon
> 5 oz. chicken
> one peanut butter sandwich


Waaaayyy too much protein (5oz of salmon would have been fine). Instead you could have increased your carbs (some rice or sweet potato? Maybe some pearl barley?) and even added some healthy fats (what about some nuts?).

As you are seriously bulking and you have trouble putting on weight there is no reason why you can not have some low GI carbs at night (and I am not sure a PB sandwich counts  ).

Vegetables would have also been a good addition.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It is a good thing she is eating, but she isn't eating enough.  If she isn't gaining weight, then she isn't eating enough.  I don't care if she eats 5,000 calories per day.  If she isn't gaining weight, then she isn't eating enough food.


She is not eating a huge amount of cals _consistantly_. Some days she over eats others she severly undereats. All the while she plays several hours of basketball,cardio and weights throughout the week. What she is (or was) eating _consistantly _ was junk food. But the cals would fluctuate widely. However presently there is a great improvement in her diet.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 1, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See Jamie - You fail to grasp the concept that your *life is what you make of it.* Any individual who *has the mental capacity to reason* will always be able to make choices about the direction of their life. *You have a choice.*
> 
> Either you CHOOSE to stay bitter and to be nasty and spiteful and hateful... and you stagnate and wollow in self-pity and self-hatred... And you cry about how 'life did you wrong' and how 'you are the victim' and you spend your life half-living in the past never learning, never moving on and never achieving anything because 'you had a bad start'...


  I couldnt agree more.
Life, in general, will go on the way it wants to (remember 'lets nature take its course' mentioned earlier? Similarly, Life _will _ take its course). But *YOU * are responsible  for the choices you make in *YOUR * life, and nobody else.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:
Breakfast:
one banana (with one tablespoon peanut butter)
one cup yogurt
one cup minute oats
2 eggs + 3 egg whites (with one cup of mushrooms in an omlette) 

lunch:
one turkey sanwich on whole wheat texas toast (THICK SLICED)
1 cup peas
1/2 cucumber
vanilla coke
one myoplex light bar

snack:
100 grams lean roast beef
1 baked potato
one oatmeal raisin cookie (please let me...)
1/2 cup walnuts

dinner:
5 oz. chicken
one peanut butter sandwich 
1 cup white rice with teryaki sauce
1 cup steamed carrots and cauliflower

snack:
1 large dairy queen (it's become like a bonding thing now with my mom)
1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich (full fat peanut butter)


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

looking alot better Jaim 
Do you know how many calories everything is? the macros and stuff? You need to know that stuff, that way if you don't make any gains we can adjsut accordingly 

P.S. Don't worry about the junk in there! Remeber as long as your diet revolves around mostly healthy foods, no problem in treating yourself, it'll only help ya with your goals!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

mmmmmmm  oatmeal raisen


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

Looking better girly.  Keep it up.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking better - Just remember that it is just a matter of consistency and volume when it comes to diet and gaining weight. 



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Breakfast:
> one banana (with one tablespoon peanut butter)
> one cup yogurt
> ...


 Great breakfast. 



> lunch:
> one turkey sanwich on whole wheat texas toast (THICK SLICED)
> 1 cup peas
> 1/2 cucumber
> ...


Hmmm... A little more complex carbs here would be good. The sugars (from the coke) are also not the best - what about a diet coke instead? Add healthy calories, not sugar calories.



> snack:
> 100 grams lean roast beef
> 1 baked potato
> one oatmeal raisin cookie (please let me...)
> 1/2 cup walnuts


Great, but next time try to replace the potato with sweet potato and make sure it is a big one too so you get a good amount of carbs.

And the cookie is fine.   You could also make your own (in the recipe section) to make it even better.



> dinner:
> 5 oz. chicken
> one peanut butter sandwich
> 1 cup white rice with teryaki sauce
> 1 cup steamed carrots and cauliflower


Great!  Next time maybe try brown rice or basmati rice insteat of white rice.



> snack:
> 1 large dairy queen (it's become like a bonding thing now with my mom)
> 1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich (full fat peanut butter)


This is fine as well... 


Good to see more meals in there Jamie. You have a decent amount of protein as well and healthy fats are increasing too - good to see.

Just got to get those low GI carbs a little higher. A little more fruit would also be great.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 2, 2004)

Breakfast:
one apple 
one banada
one cup minute oats
2 eggs + 3 egg whites with whole wheat toast

Snack:
1.5 cups yogurt

lunch:
one turkey sanwich on whole wheat texas toast (THICK SLICED)
one pear
1/2 cucumber
Diet coke
one trioplex

snack:
1 can of tuna on a rice cake (i'm sorry about the rice cake, we didn't have anything else in the house to put it on)
1 slice whole wheat pizza
one oatmeal raisin cookie (please let me...)
1/2 cup walnuts  

dinner:
5 oz. steak
one peanut butter sandwich 
1 cup brown rice with ketchup (dont ask)
1 cup kidney beans

snack:
2 mcdonald's cones (no time for dairy queen but 2 small cones = 1 medium dairy queen cone) 
1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich
1 apple


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

The diet is looking much better!  I know how hard it is to cut out the junk, trust me


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

You eat lotsa fruit Jaim    lmao  

g'mornin'


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 4, 2004)

I thought fruit was a good thing. and lots of bananas (they are the most calorie dense, am I correct?) I am presently at 108...yes, I lost two pounds. Don't know how it happened. I am eating pretty much the last diet I posted consistently every day. It's been about 5/6 days (happy anniversary) of eating this way, with a little variation depending on what I am able to cook on what day, and how much time I have to prepare meals, but it doesn't vary that much...108...this is not a good thing...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

how much water are ya drinkin babe?


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 4, 2004)

approx. 2.5 - 3 litres a day depending on whether i exercise or not


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

try upping that to five  
after two days, you'll even look different.  Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I thought fruit was a good thing. and lots of bananas (they are the most calorie dense, am I correct?)


Fruit is fine. I tend to think that 2 or even three servings a day is perfectly acceptable, especially earlier in the day and around workouts. And banana's are especially great around workouts. 



> I am presently at 108...yes, I lost two pounds. Don't know how it happened. I am eating pretty much the last diet I posted consistently every day. It's been about 5/6 days (happy anniversary) of eating this way, with a little variation depending on what I am able to cook on what day, and how much time I have to prepare meals, but it doesn't vary that much...108...this is not a good thing...


Well eat more then. 
eg:
Get yourself some walnuts and snack on that during the day.
Buy 1 L of plain skim milk and drink that during the day.
Hard boil up some eggs and eat those as snacks.

If you are not going to decrease your activity, but you really want to add some weight, then you are just going to have to eat more.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 6, 2004)

Breakfast:
1 (natural) peanut butter and jam sandwich on a whole wheat bagel
1 cup low fat chocolate milk
1 breakfast pita (has muslix, raisins, apple and cinnamon in it)
1 banana
2 protein pancakes (with oatmeal, protein powder, etc.)

Snack:
1 Nutrigrain
1 apple

Lunch:
2 veggie dogs (from the vendors)
1 diet coke
1 giant gingerbread cookie
1 yogurt
1 cheesestring

snack:
1 lunchables turkey (comes with turkey, crackers, cheese and a kit kat)
1/2 cup peanuts (are these like walnuts, but with more cals)

Dinner:
1/2 medium pizza from pizza pizza = 4 slices - i was with friends (and had smoked a little weed)....sorry 
2 oranges (the big navel ones)
1 myoplex bar
1 Nestle drumstick
1 sprite

i know the dinner wasn't so good, but I was at my friend's house, and her parents weren't home. Otherwise, I would have had some of her leftovers from dinner.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just had a basketball game....came home...weighed myself....105. shit! I have to be 120 by monday if i want to continue playing basketball. shit!

breakfast:
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup muselix cereal with a lot of 2% milk
Omlette with 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites with low fat cheddar cheese
1 apple
1 nutrigrain

snack:
2 bananas (my mom packed me 2)
1 cup 2% cottage cheese
1 scoop chocolate isoflex protein powder with chocolate milk

lunch:
1 chicken sandwich with 2 pieces of texas toast
1 cup grape tomatoes
1 apple
1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich

snack:
1 small quizno's sub with turkey and cheese

dinner:
5 oz Salmon 
1 cup steamed mixed vegetables 
1 nature valley (2 bars)
1 large dairy queen 
1 breakfast pita
100 grams sliced roast beef


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 9, 2004)

p.s. about 4 - 4.5 litres of water...i've never gone to the bathroom more.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Diets are consistantly looking good (better than the past). How are you holding up on the healthy diet, jaim?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jaim  diet still looking good? it's looking good from the other previous days, jsut one problem, if your losing weight ya need to increase the calories by alot! which I don't see you doing, take a big ass bag of nuts and eat those thorughout the entire day that'll give ya your calories.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 11, 2004)

I am holding up well..I guess. I think i just miss being able to induldge 24/7, you know? I like eating this much though...I am still at about 105 - 108. Don't know what to do about Monday...need 12 pounds on my frame this weekend.

Breakfast:
2 nature valley bars
2 cups ff blueberry yogurt
1 whole wheat bagel with peanut butter and jam
1 breakfast pita
3 eggs, 3 egg whites in a cheese omlette

Snack:
1 protein shake (2 scoops powder)
1.5 cups chocolate milk (in the shake)

Lunch:
1 pita and falafel
1 turkey sandwich on a whole wheat bagel
1 giant chocolate chip cookies
1/2 cucumber
1 green pepper

Snack:
3 mini Halloween smarties boxes
75 g. ketchup flavoured peanuts
1/2 cup walnuts

Dinner:
1/4 Delissio Pizza
1 nutrigrain
1 protein shake with chocolate milk
200 grams roast beef
1 lunchables turkey package
1 green salad with ranch dressing

Snack:
1 large dairy queen


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 11, 2004)

5071 Cals...approximately...jesus....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, to put on 12lbs on 1 weekend is a LOT. Most do that in a month.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 11, 2004)

I know, I know...it might happen. I am going to eat a lot of carbs so that I retain water. This new diet totally screwed me over. I love it and will continue this 4500 thing, but it's takin' a toll on me...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 5071 Cals...approximately...jesus....



Haha!  Now we're talking.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's an expensive diet :bounce:


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 12, 2004)

My moms pays the bills. Anything to keep my weight up she says. Her wallet and I are both losing weight, lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

lol lucky girl


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 12, 2004)

Not good at all. I went to a live blood analysis today. They told me I'm not allowed whole grains (only spelt, kamut, shit, etc.), no chicken/turkey (only fish and eggs), no cereal (only oatmeal) and absolutely no sugar (no lactose, glucose, high fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, sucrose, sucralose, etc). THERE IS NO WINNING IS THERE?!?! I am destined to be 105 - 110 for the rest of my life...lol. (or am i?)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 12, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Not good at all. I went to a live blood analysis today. They told me I'm not allowed whole grains (only spelt, kamut, shit, etc.), no chicken/turkey (only fish and eggs), no cereal (only oatmeal) and absolutely no sugar (no lactose, glucose, high fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, sucrose, sucralose, etc). THERE IS NO WINNING IS THERE?!?! I am destined to be 105 - 110 for the rest of my life...lol. (or am i?)


Hmmm... What was the 'live blood analysis for'? And why can't you eat any of those things?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... What was the 'live blood analysis for'? And why can't you eat any of those things?



Yeah, that's bizzare.  I don't see how a live blood analysis could deem you unable to intake all of those types of food in one fell swoop...


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2004)

My mom suggested the live blood analysis so that they could tell me what I need more of in your diet. I am not allowed to eat those things because I have too many bad bacteria in my system, and they feed off all the sugar I have been giving them. So they get more and more cravings for it, which translates to me getting more and more hungry, and my getting sugar cravings. I have to do a detox...stop the sugar cold turkey to rid myself of the bacteria.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> My mom suggested the live blood analysis so that they could tell me what I need more of in your diet. I am not allowed to eat those things because I have too many bad bacteria in my system, and they feed off all the sugar I have been giving them. So they get more and more cravings for it, which translates to me getting more and more hungry, and my getting sugar cravings. I have to do a detox...stop the sugar cold turkey to rid myself of the bacteria.


Given that, methinks it is something called 'candida'(sp?)


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> My mom suggested the live blood analysis so that they could tell me what I need more of in your diet. I am not allowed to eat those things because I have too many bad bacteria in my system, and they feed off all the sugar I have been giving them. So they get more and more cravings for it, which translates to me getting more and more hungry, and my getting sugar cravings. I have to do a detox...stop the sugar cold turkey to rid myself of the bacteria.



So what does chicken, turkey, and whole grains have to do with it?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> My mom suggested the live blood analysis so that they could tell me what I need more of in your diet. I am not allowed to eat those things because I have too many bad bacteria in my system, and they feed off all the sugar I have been giving them. So they get more and more cravings for it, which translates to me getting more and more hungry, and my getting sugar cravings. I have to do a detox...stop the sugar cold turkey to rid myself of the bacteria.



Sorry - but that is a load of cow-do do. A blood test will not show you that (unless you are looking for vitamin/mineral deficiencies - things like iron, B vits etc etc).

Also, yes it is true that you can have a disturbance in the 'bacteria' (and I am assuming you mean intestinal flora??) in your gut. And this *can* be altered by what you eat (the balance will change depending on the food type, the pH, if you take anti-biotics, how much fibre you eat etc etc) but it does not mean you have to cut out all the foods that they are suggesting. Especially not things such as whole grains, lean meats, fruits and dairy. It sounds like some 'hocus-pocus' hogwash to me.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2004)

I am glad you agree with that it's totally bogus. However, my mom is strictly enforcing this. She says that I've already messed up my body so badly, it wouldn't kill me to listen to a "professional" in the field. I don't know - maybe I should give it a try.         I had the same thing yesterday and today, this is the menu she gave me:
Breakfast:
1 cup oatmeal
2 eggs
2 egg whites
apple

Snack:
1 green pepper
1 cup carrots

Lunch:
Banana
Apple
Orange Pear

Snack:
1/2 cucumber

Dinner:
1/2 cup whole wheat rice pasta
1 slice 100% spelt bread with all natural almond butter
1 apple 
1 banana
1 pear


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I am glad you agree with that it's totally bogus. However, my mom is strictly enforcing this. She says that I've already messed up my body so badly, it wouldn't kill me to listen to a "professional" in the field.


jaim - there are professionals and then there are those who 'think' they are professionals. The advice they gave you IS NOT "scientific/peer reveiwed, medicaly sound" accurate in the least. 

By eating how this person suggested you are going to end up one of those 'pale, sickly looking new-agey types' - you know, the breatharian look! (yes, I know this is a stereo type, but it is the only way I can describe what it is going to turn into). If you choose to eat like that you are going to create SOOO many deficiencies it is not funny -
iron deficiency = NO ENERGY!!
calcuim defciency = CRAPPY BONES!!
Other vit/mineral deficiencies = POOR HEALTH!
protein deficiency = NO MUSCLE DEFINITION and LOW METABOLISM
energy deficiency = WEIGHT LOSS
Heathly fat deficiency = POOR GENERAL HEALTH, POOR METABOLISM



> I had the same thing yesterday and today, this is the menu she gave me:
> Breakfast:
> 1 cup oatmeal
> 2 eggs
> ...


~ 550 cals here. ~70g carbs, 27g protein, 15g fat



> Snack:
> 1 green pepper
> 1 cup carrots


All of 20 calories here - you burn more chewing the damn carrot.



> Lunch:
> Banana
> Apple
> Orange
> Pear


~300-350 cals of pure fruit (depending on the size of the fruit). ~80g carb.




> Snack:
> 1/2 cucumber


Drink 1 cup of water and you get the same nutritional input.




> Dinner:
> 1/2 cup whole wheat rice pasta
> 1 slice 100% spelt bread with all natural almond butter
> 1 apple
> ...


If you have 1 tbs of almond butter this is ~600 cals (~110g of pure carb 
with ~15g of protein - all incomplete and ~10g fat)

Totals ~ 1500 cals, ~260-270g carbs, ~45g protein and ~25g fat...


And you were supposedly dropping weight on near on 5000 cals?? 

 I still call bull-crap. But it is up to you if you choose to eat like this.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't want to, my it's what the "helping professionals" think is best for me. I am also taking many supplements


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 14, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't want to, my it's what the "helping professionals" think is best for me. I am also taking many supplements



Unless these 'suppliments' contain ~3000 cals then I don't think they are going to help you much...


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

They're not supposed to help me gain weight. They are supposed to do a complete detox on my body. So chances are, I'll lose. But my mom is willing to take that chance if it means getting me healthy. 
ALL CAL!!!!  Anybody in the field who knows what they're talking about...Let me know what you think about what I'm taking. 

These are the supplements:
1) HMF Forte - for bacteria
2) Chlorofyll drops - cleansing/ the detox part
3) Super orti-vite - as a multimitamin
4) Vege-zym - for digestive and aide digestive tract
5) Citracal - for calcium
6) Combination F - for hormones
7) Biotone EFA - for essential fatty acids

We're talking about 15 pills in total every day...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 14, 2004)

Why does this sound like a total sham to me?


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm going to try it for about a month - month and a half or so. If either:
a) I lose to much weight     or
b) Nothing changes at my next appt.

I will stop


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try it for about a month - month and a half or so. If either:
> a) I lose to much weight     or
> b) Nothing changes at my next appt.
> 
> I will stop



I suppose that is fair enough.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 16, 2004)

Nothing bad will happen right?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 16, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Nothing bad will happen right?


Methinks in the very short term nothing bad should happen. Those supps are more herbal 'remedies' and not powerful prescription drugs.

However pay attention to your body, but dont freak out easily over small things. It does sound like a detox regimin. But you would need to get back to a proper diet soon.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 16, 2004)

Breakfast:
2 eggs
3 egg whites
1 cup oatmeal
1 pear

Snack:
3 stalks of celery

Lunch:
1/2 cucumber
1 yam
1 red pepper
1 apple
1 orange

Dinner:
Fruit salad  
1 banana
1 apple
1 orange
1 cup strawberries
1 cup blueberries
1 cup brocolli (seperate)


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 18, 2004)

Is there such thing as suffering from sugar withdrawl? I find that my energy is lacking a little, I get benign headaches about twice a day (which is twice more than I usually for them), and go through hot and cold spells. Could this just be the flu, or does sugar withdrawl actually exist??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Is there such thing as suffering from sugar withdrawl? I find that my energy is lacking a little, I get benign headaches about twice a day (which is twice more than I usually for them), and go through hot and cold spells. Could this just be the flu, or does sugar withdrawl actually exist??


Energy lacking would mean inadequate cals. Carbs = energy. Your diet for 16nov severly lacked carbs and there were absolutely no fats. Both are sources of energy. If you add up the cals for that diet, i am sure you will see they are way below your daily requirement.

As far as i know sugar withdrawl is no biggie. Sugar Addiction - How to Take the First Steps Towards Freedom and Health

I dont know about the hot and cold spells. Maybe some more experienced can chime in about that.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Is there such thing as suffering from sugar withdrawl? I find that my energy is lacking a little, I get benign headaches about twice a day (which is twice more than I usually for them), and go through hot and cold spells. Could this just be the flu, or does sugar withdrawl actually exist??



Actually, detoxing oneself can often lead to these symptoms.  As well, you are severely lacking calories.  That could certainly account for the slight feeling of lethargy.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 19, 2004)

But there's nothing I can do about that. I hate to be graphic, but because I'm having so many more fruits and veggies than I used to...let's just say my digestive tract is clearing up. I can put in more cals - but they would just come out again...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But there's nothing I can do about that. I hate to be graphic, but because I'm having so many more fruits and veggies than I used to...let's just say my digestive tract is clearing up. I can put in more cals - but they would just come out again...



To a certain point.  If you eat 5K calories, you aren't going to poop it all out.  Either way, you won't be doing this diet the rest of your life.  It's okay for the sort term, but get back on track as soon as you are done with it.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 19, 2004)

Ho hum...I read the article I was given about sugar withdrawl - that's me. I'm like a coke addict who quits cold turkey: headache, the sweats, loss of appetite, the chills, fatigue...shit...


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just finished a day of like 9, 000 cals. I found the diet in MuscleMag. It's a page out of a bodybuilder nicknamed "Topamania". I feel like shit...
6:30 - 1 isoflex protein shake
8:00 - 2 cups oatmeal (i chose apple and cinnamon flavour, he used plain)
         8 egg whites
         4 eggs (he used 10 oz. of steak..I couldn't do that)
         1 pop-tart = to make up for the caloric deficit because i didn't have the steak  

10:30 - 1 Isoflex shake
1:00 - 10 oz. salmon fish
         2 medium baked potatoes
          1 banana
3:30 - 1 apple
         2 cups steamed veggies
         (he added another steak...I can't afford this diet) 3 oz. chicken
6:00 - 1 Isoflex shake
7:30 - 10 oz. salmon (it's the only fish in the house)
         2 cups steamed veggies
9:00 - 1 large Dairy Queen ice cream (he had a protein shake...I didn't. I can't stomach 4 in one day)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

Haha.  I guarantee you will put on weight if you eat like that every day for a month.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jaim!!  How's it going for ya? hope your eating more than me!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2004)

lol, I don't celebrate christmas. But on hannukah I had 4 jelly donuts in one sitting, and 3 fried potato pancakes (those are the foods jews eat on hannukah). it was awesome. I could out eat you any day though!!! bring it! lol, enjoy your christmas gorgeous. 

Breakfast:
15 egg whites
2 cups oatmeal

Snack:
1 cup peanuts
1 Lee Lebrada Texas pecan crunch bar

Lunch:
10 oz. chicken breast
1 baked potato
2 cups brown rice

Snack:
10 ox. salmon
2 cups rice
1 cup veggies

Dinner:
10 oz. chicken
3 cups of penne pasta

Snack:
1 dairy queen


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas, and keep up that big eating!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm going to keep trying, but i'm telling you..it's friggin expensive. lol. Merry Christmas cowpimp, and happy holidays to all y'all...


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas jaim and Yes! KEEP TRYING


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy Holidays, jaim. Hope the comming year will see you get bigger.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm going to keep trying, but i'm telling you..it's friggin expensive. lol. Merry Christmas cowpimp, and happy holidays to all y'all...



Believe me, I feel you on the cost issue.  That is partially why I have decided to maintain for a little while.  Not to mention, I buy the food for everyone in my household instead of paying rent.  Food is expensive!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2004)

Merri Christmas sara and bulkmeup!

Breakfast:
4 eggs
8 egg white (cheese omlette)
2 cups oatmeal
1 nature valley bar

Snack:
1 Myoplex shake

Lunch:
2 yams
10 oz. tuna
1 campbell's chunk steak and potatoes

Snack:
1 tri-o-plex bar (410 cals in this baby!!)

Dinner:
4 ox. chicken
4 oz. salmon
2 cups brown rice
1 bown of butterscotch ripple ice cream
1 banana
1 apple

Snack:
2 pb and j sandwiches


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 27, 2004)

Breakfast:
Spanish Omlette (4 eggs, 6 egg whites, lots of veggies)
2 cups cottage cheese
1 pb and j sandwich

snack:
2 cups oatmeal

Lunch:
2 tuna sandwiches on whole wheat
1 yogurt
1 banana
1 pria bar

Snack:
1 cup peanuts
1 apple

Dinner:
10 oz. chicken
200 grams turkey, sliced
2 cups white rice
1 grilled cheese sandwich
1 bowl butterscotch ripple
1 apple

Snack:
1 lee lebrada bar


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 30, 2004)

Well Jaim, I've read your entire journal from start to finish. I must say that I was getting extremely frustrated while reading it. What I will say is that you've made progress and kudos to you. 

I live in TO, if you ever need any advice or support, lemme know. 

Robin


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you so much, it means a lot.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 31, 2004)

Why were you frusterated Robin?

Breakfast:
3 packages of Maple and Brown sugar oatmeal (ran out of the regular kind)
4 cottage cheese pancakes (I think it's Jodi's recipe)
1 glass orange juice

Snack:
1 Myoplex sport bar (these are good)
1 banana

Lunch:
2 Tuna sandwiches on whole wheat bread (made with one can tuna per sandwich)
1 apple
1 yogurt (fruit bottom - full fat)
1 giant gingerbread cookie

Snack:
1 cup peanuts
1 gatorade (lol, not a good combination)
1 orange

Dinner:
2 Lobster tails
9 oz. top sirloin steak (SURF AND TURF KICKS ASS!!!)
1 baked potatoe
2 cups steamed veggies
handfull of french fries

Snack:
1 Grilled cheese sandwich
1 large dairy queen ice cream
1 grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2005)

Breakfast:
4 oatmeal pancakes (Tom Voss'...excellent)
500 ml. of egg whites
2 eggs

Snack:
2 pieces of toast with jam and margarine
1 Atkins shake
1 apple

Lunch:
10 oz. chicken
2 cups of McCain's 0 trans fat superfries
1 banana
1 baked potato

Snack:
1 lee lebrada bar
1 fruit and fibre muffin
1/2 cup peanuts

Dinner:
2 Harvey's grilled salmon burgers
2 low carb tortillas with peanut butter
1 nectarine
1 low fat yogurt

Snack:
1 bowl of butterscotch ripple


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2005)

Does it look better? Anyone?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2005)

How many calories is that?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't know, I'm not really good at counting cals. I don't do it...but if someone was willing to do it for me, that would be great,


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I'm not really good at counting cals. I don't do it...but if someone was willing to do it for me, that would be great,



Counting calories is the single most important thing you can do to make sure you gain weight.  If you don't count calories, then it's really hard to say if you're eating enough.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Counting calories is the single most important thing you can do to make sure you gain weight.  If you don't count calories, then it's really hard to say if you're eating enough.


  
I used to be skinny and thought i ate 'a lot'... until i started to count. The more attention you pay to it the easier it becoms to know what you are doing and where you are at. Different people have different goals and eat different 'regular' foods based on likes, dislikes, ethnicity..etc. After sometime, you will get to know most cals of your 'regular' foods offhand and become more adept at your diet. But that wont happen unless you start paying attention to cals. That does not mean that you have to walk around and eat your meals with a calculator in one hand. Just pay attention and find out info for stuff that you are not sure about.

Have you tried www.fitday.com or for more info www.nutritiondata.com?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 4, 2005)

4 oatmeal pancakes (Tom Voss'...excellent) - 580
500 ml. of egg whites - 200
2 eggs - 140

2 pieces of toast with jam and margarine - 175 + 30 +70
1 Atkins shake - 150
1 apple - 90

10 oz. chicken - 671
2 handfuls of McCain's 0 trans fat fries - 300
1 banana - 125
1 baked potato - 125

1 lee lebrada bar - 290
1 fruit and fibre muffin - 350
1/2 cup peanuts - 413

2 Harvey's grilled salmon burgers - 700
2 low carb tortillas with peanut butter - 50 +50 +140
1 nectarine - 60
1 low fat yogurt - 80

1 bowl of butterscotch ripple - 120

grand total = 4848


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> grand total = 4848


  If i get upto 3000 cals i feel sooo stuffed!! I dont eat most of the stuff you have listed and am not familiar with them. But i suspect you are getting a LOT of cals from fats. Would be nice to know where those cals are comming from by working out the macros. It could be an eyeopener.

It is a good idea to track macros as well as it is important to know what your cals are composed of. Yeah, it does sound like a real pain in the ass to do so, but with time and practice, you will get accustomed to it and will get good at it. Only practice makes perfect.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> grand total = 4848



Hell yeah girl!  If you eat like this for a month straight and don't gain a single pound, then I will concede that you may possibly have the fastest metabolism in the world.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'd say the majority come from carbs. I'll do on fitday what I eat today, and then post the link -http://fitday.com/WebFit/DayFoodsTab.asp

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   4531    
Fat: 197  1771  40% 
  Sat: 32  287  7% 
  Poly: 57  511  12% 
  Mono: 99  889  20% 
Carbs: 438  1544  35% 
  Fiber: 52  0  0% 
Protein: 275  1101  25% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

There you have it folks....


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

Thats outrageous.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'd say the majority come from carbs. I'll do on fitday what I eat today, and then post the link -http://fitday.com/WebFit/DayFoodsTab.asp
> 
> Calories Eaten Today
> source grams  cals %total
> ...


So that is a 25p/35c/40f split. dosent look too good, IMO. The majority does come from fats like i suspected. It is suggested to keep fats under 30%. But if you mainly eat out, that might be a bit difficult to control.
Guess when Emma gets to it, she can give you better feedback on it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So that is a 25p/35c/40f split. dosent look too good, IMO. The majority does come from fats like i suspected. It is suggested to keep fats under 30%. But if you mainly eat out, that might be a bit difficult to control.
> Guess when Emma gets to it, she can give you better feedback on it.



That's merely opinion.  I was reading an article about insulin the other day.  The author suggested that you eat something like 60% fats, 20% protein, and 20% carbs.  His claim was that insulin slowly kills you over time, just as oxygen does.  As well, it helps to eat complex carbs, but it doesn't solve the problem.  In the end, all carbs become glucose.  The link is in Jodi's guide to cutting, bulking, and maintenance.

The saturated fat, however, seems a bit high.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh no! I am really trying to do everything I can to keep the fat to a minimum, but remember, I would like my bf to go from 8 to 18...soon. Do the rest of the numbers look good though. That diet isn't exactly what I ate, but those foods were the closest things I could find on fitday without making up new foods for all the brand names they didn't have.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2005)

Today's food:
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   4088    
Fat: 178  1605  39% 
  Sat: 65  581  14% 
  Poly: 26  232  6% 
  Mono: 63  565  14% 
Carbs: 435  1630  40% 
  Fiber: 28  0  0% 
Protein: 217  868  21% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

217 grams is a lot of protein. I was onced hospitalized for kidney failure because of too much protein. Should I cut back? I mean, I'm trying so I need it, and I really can't afford to put any more carbs or fat into my diet. Should I suck it up and take it, or it is too unhealthy?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2005)

Breakfast:
Pancakes

Lunch:
Bagel 
Jam
Cheese
Peanuts

Snack:
Plum
Nitro-tech

Dinner:
1 Bagel with one cup of egg whites
Nectarine
3 medium stals of celery 
1 U-turn bar
Pizza (One walk in slice)

Snack:
1 large dairy queen ice cream


----------



## Stu (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm sorry but i find that pretty hard to believe. there is no proof that high protien diets cause kidney failure.

If you did get kidney failure from high protien then i don't think you'd still be consuming large amounts of protien unless you need your head examined


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2005)

For the question about excess protein check these opnions from LAM http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=879229&postcount=22
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=879240&postcount=23

Protein intake is suggested to be about 1g to 1.5g per lb to be adequate. Some suggest that to be of LBM. But i have read that too much protein can stress the kidneys. Make sure you are drinking a lot of water.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 6, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 217 grams is a lot of protein. I was onced hospitalized for kidney failure because of too much protein. Should I cut back? I mean, I'm trying so I need it, and I really can't afford to put any more carbs or fat into my diet. Should I suck it up and take it, or it is too unhealthy?



If you were dehydrated, if your body was stressed enough due to your anorexia and poor diet and if you were eating a LOT of protein, then this can contribute to kidney damage.... Especially if the high protein was taken in over a long period of time.

But it will not act alone to cause problems.

If you have a history of kidney disease then keep your protein on the lower range of 1 to 1.5g per pound. So that means I would not recommend you go over ~ 170-180g if you can manage it. 150g would be fine.

Break it up so you get ~25g per meal. Make sure you drink a crap load of water too.

Your fats, well if they are truly at that level.... I am not going to go there - your arteries will tell the tale later in your life. Especially if those are the sources.

You are just going to have to up your carbs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 7, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Fat: 178  1605  39%
> Sat: 65  581  14%
> Poly: 26  232  6%
> Mono: 63  565  14%


Even though you need some fats in your diet, you need to try and keep the sat fats to a min, or at least the lowest of the three you have listed.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll keep trying...it's so hard to sub in MORE carbs though. I have to many and then retain water and it's a bitch because for the next 3 days I have to pay every other hour. I am drinking a lot though. On days I retain, I have caffeine (in the form of a vanilla coke) in order to dump the liquid.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 7, 2005)

Whatever you do, go at it slowly. It takes your body time to get accustomed to changes. So dont simply decide to flip over your diet to something totally different. Try and straighten out one meal at a time, would be one suggestion.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

Well how much weight have you gained so far? You are gonna have to cut down on that fat ..and up the carbs if you can't have alot of protein , is the majority of the protein from complete sources? I know you don't want to up carbs due to water weight , maybe you could look into a direutic or something ..but either way if these are the calories you need to gain weight , well after you gain the weight you gonna have to still eat around the small number of calories as the more you weight ,the more you eat to maintain you weight , so you might as well get  use to those carbs now


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't weigh myself every day. So I don't actually know if this diet is working.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

Ya I know I don't weigh myself everyday either ... but you should be once every week , I jsut thought you've been following it longer than a week  casue weren't you eating that 9000 calories a couple days before the 4000? Or did you think it was 9000 but it was the 4000?..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 9, 2005)

I said 9, 000 because it was a lot. But it's averaging out to be around 4000 - 4500 every day.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 11, 2005)

Breakfast:
Tri-o-plex bar
1/2 grapefruit
10 egg whites

Snack:
2 nature valleys (4 bars)
Peanut butter and jelley sandwich on whole wheat bread

Lunch:
Subway - 12" meatball sub with cheese (not kosher)
1 cup carrots
1 red pepper

Snack:
1 cup mixed nuts
1 apple
1 banana

Dinner:
10 oz. lean ground beef
2 cups penne pasta
1 large baked potatoe
1 large chocolate chip cookies
1 slice (leftover) pizza

Snack:
1 large dairy queen
100 grams turkey


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 14, 2005)

Breakfast:
4 pieces twelves grain toast
3 eggs
8 egg whites
500 ml orange juice

Snack:
1 cup peanuts

Lunch:
Large Quizno's chicken and cheese (something like that) sub
1 large chocolate chip cookie
2 cups veggies

Snack:
1 lee lebrada bar
1 peanut butter and jam sandwich
1 apple

Dinner:
10 oz. salmon
2 cups brown rice
1 yam
1/2 lee lebrada bar
1 banana

Snack:
1 cinnamon raisin bagel


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 14, 2005)

That was yesterday. For today...
Breakfast:
1 cup orange juice
1.5 cups oatmeal
1 apple
2 cups 1% milk

Snack:
200 grams sliced turkey 
1 piece of kraft processed cheese
2 slices 12 grain bread

Lunch:
10 oz. chicken
2 cups mixed veggies
1 large baked potatoe

Snack:
1 banana
1 lee lebrada bar
1 powerade

Dinner:
10 oz. salmon
1 large yam
1 cup brown rice
1 carton (250 ml) chocolate milk
1 apple
1 cup fruit bottom yogurt

Snack:
Lee lebrada bar


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2005)

Meals are looking better Jaim. Hope you are tracking cals and macros as well to ensure that you are on track.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 15, 2005)

I upped the cals...and somehow got less fat grams. Which is a good thing. Less saturated fat as well.

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   4297    
Fat: 128  1156  27% 
  Sat: 52  464  11% 
  Poly: 18  165  4% 
  Mono: 48  433  10% 
Carbs: 467  1759  41% 
  Fiber: 28  0  0% 
Protein: 351  1403  32%


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

I still say saturated fat is high, but all in all looking good!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

Well ... her protein is really high , espically with her past of kidney failure ..
 Jaim you should probably get it checked out by a doctor to see if eating around 200-230G of protein would be alright so long as your drinking lots of water to help your kidneys flush it out , (315G is really high anyway for ANYONE your weight)


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 16, 2005)

I could cut out the protein bars (they taste like ass anyway), but then i'll lose cals, and anything i substitute them with will contain MORE carbs and/or MORE fat, neither or which i need


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

But if you have a problem with your kidneys and your doctors told you your not suppos to be eating a high amount of protein then you have to stop or you'll end up back in the hosptial with kidney problems.
 Your only option is carbs really , so start eating some pasta


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 17, 2005)

The doctors haven't said anything about my kidneys since a year ago last March. My blood tests came back normal last time.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

Okay then ... well still be carefull and make sure your getting tons of water cause for someone 110 lbs ( I think , how much do you weigh now??) 315G of protein is ALOT anyways.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2005)

lol...i don't know how much i weigh.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2005)

guess


----------



## wolomike (Feb 6, 2005)

i am guessing you are about 100 to 115 pounds?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 6, 2005)

There is no friggin way you eat what you say you do. I am 190 and workout intensely. I can barely eat 4800 and stay lean.  So at your sized 4500 cals would make you a a pig.  Of course, you didnt mention whether you threw it up or not.  Sorry I keep harping on this, but you need serious help.  You are not attractive unless you count my 3 Ethiopian friends who think you are hot.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2005)

You don't have to believe me


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for that permission.


----------



## RoCk79 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey ya girl, how are ya?  Still hanging in there???


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

wolomike said:
			
		

> i am guessing you are about 100 to 115 pounds?


I'd say 95-100


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd say 95-100


MAX!!! She seems to be smaller than ever on her last pics...


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2005)

Please do not get her started again, its easy for us to see she has health issues, but she does not see this herself.  Commenting away isn't going to help when she is in denial about it.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Hey ya girl, how are ya?  Still hanging in there???



Hey Rock,

Ya, I'm doing well, thanks for asking, still hanging in.     Thanks for your support!!!! 

I'm at 115...and still trying to get up there.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

How tall are ya Jaim?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

5"8


----------



## wolomike (Feb 8, 2005)

A female at 5 8  i say try to say you fine the way you are as long as you stay eateing healthy  and good amounts of food,  just dont over eat or stuff yourself.  Also keep lifting heavy.  your body is like mine,


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

ROTFLMAO    WOLOMIKE, are you her twin anorexic brother?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm not anorexic...get off it.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm not anorexic...get off it.



Your right, I apologize.  I meant bulemic


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

You're wrong again...please, just stop.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 8, 2005)

They had a special on the TLC channel lastnight about eatting dissorders.  The girl on there reminded me very much of you.....


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

Take all the shots you want at me. I know, as do those close to me, I don't have an eating disorder


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Take all the shots you want at me. I know, as do those close to me, I don't have an eating disorder



anymore..I mean, you used to right?  But you have it under control right?  It's not a problem right?  We just dont understand right?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

i had one in gr 8...that's it. regardless of what i say, you have already labelled me. it's useless for me to try to convince you of anything anymore. I expected more maturity from you adults. But this namecalling and judging, ("you used to right? But you have it under control right? It's not a problem right? We just dont understand right?"), it's juvenile.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> i had one in gr 8...that's it. regardless of what i say, you have already labelled me. it's useless for me to try to convince you of anything anymore. I expected more maturity from you adults. But this namecalling and judging, ("you used to right? But you have it under control right? It's not a problem right? We just dont understand right?"), it's juvenile.[/QUOT
> 
> And denial and lying is so mature


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

Except I know I'm not lying. Why are you so fixated on this? I don't even know you, yet you feel compelled to judge me. Just accept what I'm saying at face value.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 8, 2005)

Guys - the more you sit her and feed her need for external acknowledgement the more you feed her anorexia.

She is not going to admit it - she wants people to think that she is 'special' and 'different' and that she (although thermogenically impossible) can live and eat the way she does.

She is too much of a victim to suck it up, show some strength of character and move forward in her life.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh - and don't guess her weight. She wants you to do this... She wants us to guess too high so she can sit there and justify her behaviour... She will just think "See - Everyone THINKS I am fatter/heavier than I really am... so I NEED to loose weight and to be this light because I LOOK heavier than the scales say"....


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

Aww...that's so cute. You think you've got me down to a T? That you're a regular Frued? I never asked people to think of me as special and different. You're just as judgemental as the others.

It's like you all have to put in your two cents worth about me. You all have something to say about me. The attention is flattering, but unneccessary.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok, no more!


----------

